# Amy winehouse dead



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great talent fcuked in the head unfortunately

RIP


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sh*t really !!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Sh*t really !!!


Sky news mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah just found it in the showbiz section, not hit mainstream yet....


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Dirty Smackhead


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2018020/Amy-Winehouse-confirmed-dead.html


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Crazy news thought shed sorted herself out RIP


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Meh!


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

poor girl, her ex is a right **** apparently. i blame him for getting her into the drugs n tha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pmt said:


> Dirty Smackhead


TOOL !!!


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

gotta be H


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Watch how the media will say how great she is now after they've slated her for years


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

could be liver failure, heart attack, overdose - might even be suicide


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Holly sh.t!!!!


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

who gives a f****


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Its on sky news at the moment. Its a shame but she's been dancing with death for a long time and had numerous near misses/warnings that she's ignored....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Very sad news. Calling her a dirty smackhead is hardly nice now is it?

Very talented girl but sadly her demons got the better off her.

RIP


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick_86 said:


> who gives a f****


Probably family, friends, fans. She was a human being you know!!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

pmt said:


> Dirty Smackhead


made me laugh for about 10 mins you dodgie cu nt haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> could be liver failure, heart attack, overdose - might even be suicide


What ever it is mate she was 27 and it is too young IMO

As for that pr**k calling her a "dirty smackhead " bang out of order that...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pmt said:


> Dirty Smackhead


Is gear ok then ??


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

i wonder why:blink:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

pmt said:


> Dirty Smackhead


Bit out of order there mate!

27, what a waste of talent.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Was only a matter of time the way she was going on. RIP.


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Smackhead she may have been, but she was a human being, she was someones daughter and a really talented singer. I agree with the comment about her ex starting her on drugs no doubt about it


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> Probably family, friends, fans. She was a human being you know!!!


 i know mate but missuse of fknoes what drug aint the perfect example she was setting for her friends, family and fans


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Calling her a dirty smackhead is hardly nice now is it?


Dirty Smackhead


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

if it drug related i got no fcuking sympathy!!! theres no excuses!! ive been drug addicted to all sorts, ive been in depression ive battled my demons all on my own, shes had all her family and millions of pounds to help her!!!!! serves her right (if it is drug related)


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Must be nice living in your idealistic world


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

shane22 said:


> if it drug related i got no fcuking sympathy!!! theres no excuses!! ive been drug addicted to all sorts, ive been in depression ive battled my demons all on my own, shes had all her family and millions of pounds to help her!!!!! serves her right (if it is drug related)


x 100


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

shane22 said:


> if it drug related i got no fcuking sympathy!!! theres no excuses!! ive been drug addicted to all sorts, ive been in depression ive battled my demons all on my own, shes had all her family and millions of pounds to help her!!!!! serves her right (if it is drug related)


What difference does the money make?

I can't believe the attitude of some people on her. If your mother or sisters died from drugs would you still feel the same? Would you ****


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

sad when anyone young passes but not surprising or 'tragic' as shes been abusing herself for years, at least she'l be at peace now


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

shane22 said:


> if it drug related i got no fcuking sympathy!!! theres no excuses!! ive been drug addicted to all sorts, ive been in depression ive battled my demons all on my own, shes had all her family and millions of pounds to help her!!!!! serves her right (if it is drug related)


Have you been addicted to brown tho cos its a whole different ball game?


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> What difference does the money make?
> 
> I can't believe the attitude of some people on her. If your mother or sisters died from drugs would you still feel the same? Would you ****


i would if theyr jaggin herion n tht


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

shane22 said:


> if it drug related i got no fcuking sympathy!!! theres no excuses!! ive been drug addicted to all sorts, ive been in depression ive battled my demons all on my own, shes had all her family and millions of pounds to help her!!!!! serves her right (if it is drug related)


Would you have sympathy for someone on here who died from e.g. Steroid use?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Rick_86 said:


> i would if theyr jaggin herion n tht


Are you on crack now?


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Would you have sympathy for someone on here who died from e.g. Steroid use?


your mistaking missuse over use mate .. if som1 dies from steriods missuse then no sympthaty whatsoever !!


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Are you on crack now?


on ma chair mate


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick_86 said:


> your mistaking missud=se over use mate .. if som1 dies from steriods missuse then no sympthaty whatsoever !!


Anything other than medicinal use is abuse


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Rick_86 said:


> i would if theyr jaggin herion n tht


We're all jaggin juice whats the diference a foriegn object entering the body is all it comes down to doesnt matter whats in the pin imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Would you have sympathy for someone on here who died from e.g. Steroid use?


Beat me to it,

had Arnie died would they be calling him " dirty roid head "

Hypocrisy l am afraid in its highest form..... drugs are drugs...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Troubled young girl. Bad way to go. I suspect a deliberate overdose following her failed tour and all the people she let down, too young, too much money.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

fk this i aint arguing but she was a great singer not a great role model peace out


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Would you have sympathy for someone on here who died from e.g. Steroid use?


not for mis use no way!! no1s forced anyone to take steroids. everyone has done it of their own back, they take the risk of their own back ! INCLUDING ME! if i died from steroid mis use then more fool me!!!!!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

her dad put her through numerous rehab courses and she just relapsed everytime, so really i dont have any sympathy for her, if it was any other smack head like out of your local town i know for a fact all of you would be saying its there own fault and all this shi t, but because shes well known celeb and singer every 1 is up her ass and saying she was this she was that, so fcuk she could sing, she was nothing but a filthy heroin abuser, she was a million air and she lived in a fckin pig stye, always looked filthy and dirty and scruffy, no sympathy for her


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Rick_86 said:


> your mistaking missuse over use mate .. if som1 dies from steriods missuse then no sympthaty whatsoever !!


You may break the record for most negs for a single post with this gem!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i cant believe your all comparing a recriational drug like heroin to steroid's, makes me sick.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> You may break the record for most negs for a single post with this gem!


just stating my opnion mate


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Amy Winehouse bumps into Jeremy Clarkson and they start to chat. She says to him, "What do you do?" He replies, "Top Gear". She says "****ing brilliant I'll have two grams"


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> her dad put her through numerous rehab courses and she just relapsed everytime, so really i dont have any sympathy for her, if it was any other smack head like out of your local town i know for a fact all of you would be saying its there own fault and all this shi t, but because shes well known celeb and singer every 1 is up her ass and saying she was this she was that, so fcuk she could sing, she was nothing but a filthy heroin abuser, she was a million air and she lived in a fckin pig stye, always looked filthy and dirty and scruffy, no sympathy for her


How the fvck do you know how she lived, we only see a few pictures probably old, posted over and over again!

Local smack heads mug and rob people to fund their habit!


----------



## cazpunk (Feb 19, 2011)

Amy rip a voice of a angle mind of a devil


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> i cant believe your all comparing a recriational drug like heroin to steroid's, makes me sick.


Are you a pro bb if so good luck to you if not i would say your use of PEDs is recreational.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

wholemeal breda said:


> Watch how the media will say how great she is now after they've slated her for years


They are doing that now.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> How the fvck do you know how she lived, we only see a few pictures probably old, posted over and over again!
> 
> Local smack heads mug and rob people to fund their habit!


smack heads are smack heads, al the same, do anything for a fix, full stop, case closed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> her dad put her through numerous rehab courses and she just relapsed everytime, so really i dont have any sympathy for her, if it was any other smack head like out of your local town i know for a fact all of you would be saying its there own fault and all this shi t, but because shes well known celeb and singer every 1 is up her ass and saying she was this she was that, so fcuk she could sing, she was nothing but a filthy heroin abuser, she was a million air and she lived in a fckin pig stye, always looked filthy and dirty and scruffy, no sympathy for her


Once upon a time i would have some sympathy with your argument but having seen people struggle with addiction of all knds l feel differently about it.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

steroids save lives, heroin takes live.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> i cant believe your all comparing a recriational drug like heroin to steroid's, makes me sick.


Are you saying one is an acceptable illegal drug and the other one is not an acceptable illegal drug ?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i cant believe your all comparing a recriational drug like heroin to steroid's, makes me sick.


I can't believe how naive you are!

Steroids are a drug like anything else, plain and simples!


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe she cleaned herself up a bit then tried to go back to her normal consumption which would have hit her like a train when all her receptors came back...just a stab in the dark tho


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

heroin doesn't discriminate profession/status/class, and can slate her wouldnt question anyone for it but becasue she had money and is in the music business, heroin woulda been all too easy to come by


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

State of her fingers and just her in general, this is what makes me have no sympathy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what a waste. poor girl. poor family.


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Dirty Smackhead


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

police fine heroin in your possession your going to jail and you obviously get it took of you, police find steroids in your possession they cant do sh it, because its not illegal if used for personal use, so yes i am saying 1 is acceptable and the other isnt.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Very sad news. Calling her a dirty smackhead is hardly nice now is it?
> 
> Very talented girl but sadly her demons got the better off her.
> 
> RIP


She also had the millions to help her along with it IB, I know money can't buy you life but it can sure help you along the path of getting better. Look at all the other celebs who have cracked the drug habit, they've managed to kick the habit and keep clean for many years.

She didn't want the help mate it was obvious by the way she kept going back on the drugs.

It's sad when anyone dies especially at a young age but when they've had the help like she had you have to look at the chances she had.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Do feel sorry for her parents. It did seem like they tried everything to get her clean. Losing a child is probably one of the worst things that can happen to a human being.

Comparing AAS and crack cocaine/heroin is just stupid. Completely different. Nobody's winning with that argument.

I'm sure people will say something like "she had plenty of chances to clean up". It's not that easy though is it.

The problem with crack/H is that they are a quite more-ish substances. Not like giving up chocolate.

R.I.P

Whatever you though of her, she was still someone's daughter. I bet most of the people slagging her on here don't have kids.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Amy joins the 27 club.A sad, unfortunate, gifted individual who couldnt ecsape her demons.My heart go out to her family.

Brian Jones 27

Jimi Hendrix 27

Jim Morrison 27

Janis Joplin 27

Kurt Cobain 27

To all the Haters.I wont dignify your posts with a reponse.You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Fair enough but if you are in a bad enough rut then nothing will help you. From someone who has struggled badly with addiction I can honestly say that having millions would have made it ten times worse. The only thing that stopped me sometimes was having no money or avenues of credit. So in her case I would say having money was almost a curse


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nidge said:


> She also had the millions to help her along with it IB, I know money can't buy you life but it can sure help you along the path of getting better. Look at all the other celebs who have cracked the drug habit, they've managed to kick the habit and keep clean for many years.
> 
> She didn't want the help mate it was obvious by the way she kept going back on the drugs.
> 
> It's sad when anyone dies especially at a young age but when they've had the help like she had you have to look at the chances she had.


Thank You!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> smack heads are smack heads, al the same, do anything for a fix, full stop, case closed.


You've done the autopsy report already then?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Do feel sorry for her parents. It did seem like they tried everything to get her clean. Losing a child is probably one of the worst things that can happen to a human being.
> 
> Comparing AAS and crack cocaine/heroin is just stupid. Completely different. Nobody's winning with that argument.
> 
> ...


Thank You!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> police fine heroin in your possession your going to jail and you obviously get it took of you, police find steroids in your possession they cant do sh it, because its not illegal if used for personal use, so yes i am saying 1 is acceptable and the other isnt.


That proves nothing. Magic mushrooms were legal many years ago. Then overnight they became a Class A drug. Were they acceptable one day and not the next. You are only thinking of the eyes of the law


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23:2386894 said:


> police fine heroin in your possession your going to jail and you obviously get it took of you, police find steroids in your possession they cant do sh it, because its not illegal if used for personal use, so yes i am saying 1 is acceptable and the other isnt.


'Some' steroids are illegal to possess. I found this out yesterday


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> I can't believe how naive you are!
> 
> Steroids are a drug like anything else, plain and simples!


Not wanting to get drawn in to an argument because I actually agree with the point you trying to make.

However, steroids are hormones not drugs. Non-addictive.

Opiates like crack/H are addictive and ruin lives.

Is the contraceptive pill is as bad as crack?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Amy joins the 27 club.A sad, unfortunate, gifted individual who couldnt ecsape her demons.My heart go out to her family.
> 
> Brian Jones 27
> 
> ...


Post of the thread there people....

Reps should flow.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> That proves nothing. Magic mushrooms were legal many years ago. Then overnight they became a Class A drug. Were they acceptable one day and not the next. You are only thinking of the eyes of the law


were talking about fcking heroind not fcking shrooms juice, have you seen smack heads in your local town? do you like them? so why the fcuk should a celebrity smack head be treated any different, she shouldnt.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah well.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Not wanting to get drawn in to an argument because I actually agree with the point you trying to make.
> 
> However, steroids are hormones not drugs. Non-addictive.
> 
> ...


Thank You!!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

To all the dirty smackhead brigade! Do u regard such artists like david bowie, john lennon, paul mccartny, elton john,mick jagger,keith richards,pete doherty.....blah blah blah as being the same? Well they and many others u may like as musicians have at one time or other been addicted to heroin. Being in the industry is something like no other. People in normal every day jobs cant relate to he lifestyle thrown at you 24/7. Puff, charlie, brown and crack are everywere. The best kinds available all the time. Pressures of fame etc it could be hard to turn some down. The girl was clearly mentally troubled but yet was such a fabulous artist who brought joy to millions of fans.

Dont such hard ass keyboard warriors and have some fckin compassion. Her deaths a tradegy. Anoher member of club 27. So sad.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

El Ricardinho said:


> To all the dirty smackhead brigade! Do u regard such artists like david bowie, john lennon, paul mccartny, elton john,mick jagger,keith richards,pete doherty.....blah blah blah as being the same? Well they and many others u may like as musicians have at one time or other been addicted to heroin. Being in the industry is something like no other. People in normal every day jobs cant relate to he lifestyle thrown at you 24/7. Puff, charlie, brown and crack are everywere. The best kinds available all the time. Pressures of fame etc it could be hard to turn some down. The girl was clearly mentally troubled but yet was such a fabulous artist who brought joy to millions of fans.
> 
> Dont such hard ass keyboard warriors and have some fckin compassion. Her deaths a tradegy. Anoher member of club 27. So sad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Once a smack head, always a smack head, its there blood


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rick_86 said:


> i know mate but missuse of fknoes what drug aint the perfect example she was setting for her friends, family and fans





shane22 said:


> if it drug related i got no fcuking sympathy!!! theres no excuses!! ive been drug addicted to all sorts, ive been in depression ive battled my demons all on my own, shes had all her family and millions of pounds to help her!!!!! serves her right (if it is drug related)


The fact that she had such available support and the pressure to set a good example and she still couldn't conquer her demons shows, to me at least, just how bad her addiction was. Everyone is different ... the reasons why and how they misuse, the pressures on them and their susceptibility to the effects of drugs to name just a tiny a few examples. It's great that you overcame your problems but your experience is just that...your own.

It's still a loss of a young person with a loving family who despite that was still driven to self-destruct...she had a lot to lose which shows the power of addiction in my opinion.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

what a waste of talent, rip!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> were talking about fcking heroind not fcking shrooms juice, have you seen smack heads in your local town? do you like them? so why the fcuk should a celebrity smack head be treated any different, she shouldnt.


Your totally missing the point. You were judging drugs 'acceptability' through their legality which is why I quoted my point


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sad loss of someone's daughter and a legend. Poor girl. As for the dirty smackhead comments consider yourself negged none of us are snow White


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

So Who's watching the Boxing tonight, 2 great fight's lined up, can't wait


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Just given out my first neg ever!

I feel liberated and slightly turned on


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Its nothing new guys.The brighest stars ,always burn out quickly".On May 31, 1959, Holiday was taken to Metropolitan Hospital in New York suffering from liver and heart disease. Police officers were stationed at the door to her room. She was arrested for drug possession as she lay dying, and her hospital room was raided by authorities"

Billie Holiday 1915-1944.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Just given out my first neg ever!
> 
> I feel liberated and slightly turned on


I give one out too mate and l dont like to do it as a rule..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Its nothing new guys.The brighest stars ,always burn out quickly".On May 31, 1959, Holiday was taken to Metropolitan Hospital in New York suffering from liver and heart disease. Police officers were stationed at the door to her room. She was arrested for drug possession as she lay dying, and her hospital room was raided by authorities"
> 
> Billie Holiday 1915-1944.


Very true.

The light that burns twice as bright, only burns half as long.

Perfect opportunity for a bladerunner quote


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Its nothing new guys.The brighest stars ,always burn out quickly".On May 31,* 1959*, Holiday was taken to Metropolitan Hospital in New York suffering from liver and heart disease. Police officers were stationed at the door to her room. She was arrested for drug possession as she lay dying, and her hospital room was raided by authorities"
> 
> Billie Holiday *1915-1944*.


so she was a zombie for 15years


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

They tried to make me go to rehab but I said 'no, no, no'


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> 'Some' steroids are *illegal* to possess. I found this out yesterday


Did they say which ones wholemeal?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

lobo said:


> Did they say which ones wholemeal?


Anything thats UGL


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

pmt:2386945 said:


> They tried to make me go to rehab but I said 'no, no, no'


Brilliant tune and outlines her talent and demise


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

barsnack said:


> so she was a zombie for 15years


Well no, she just managed to last a bit Longer.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

TBH I don't see how this can come as a surprise to anyone, yes she was very talented and yes it is always awful when someone dies so young but no one forced her to take drugs and drink herself to death....I'd be lying if I said this news has affected me in anyway to be fair.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lobo:2386947 said:


> Did they say which ones wholemeal?


I asked mate but they wouldn't tell me


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Sad news RIP


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PHHead said:


> TBH I don't see how this can come as a surprise to anyone, yes she was very talented and yes it is always awful when someone dies so young but no one forced her to take drugs and drink herself to death....I'd be lying if I said this news has affected me in anyway to be fair.


Thank You!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Her dealers gunna be broke


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

would you want your kids growing up looking at amy winehouse as a role model, i know i sure wouldnt.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Wasn't surprised, shame though, RIP.

Drugs aren't cool


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Her dealers gunna be broke


LMFAO


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

barsnack said:


> so she was a zombie for 15years


Blimey Ive just seen what ive done!! Great reply barsnack!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

monsterballs:2386975 said:


> Her dealers gunna be broke


He's still got Pete and Blake. He'll be ok!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> He's still got Pete and Blake. He'll be ok!


there time will come soon to.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sayin that how does a celebrity dealer get that sort of contact list.

I imagine his sin card would be worth a few quid


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> Sayin that how does a celebrity dealer get that sort of contact list.
> 
> I imagine his sin card would be worth a few quid


I doubt they would ring from their own numbers. Interesting thought though.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> there time will come soon to.


Wishing death on people, just not on!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JS72 said:


> Wishing death on people, just not on!


Whilst l agree with you it does make me a hypocrite because l wish it on a couple of people TBH mmate.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Not wanting to get drawn in to an argument because I actually agree with the point you trying to make.
> 
> However, steroids are hormones not drugs. Non-addictive.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that's b0ll0cks.

There are drugs which have a psychological and not physical addiction (i.e. your body doesn't crave it like Heroin) e.g. Ketamine for 1 *and* in my opinion steroids.

Also, steroids are classed as a Class C *Drug*


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

I new dealer from london sold smak to peter doherty Not jokeing about this


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Pmt you really are a [email protected]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Do feel sorry for her parents. It did seem like they tried everything to get her clean. Losing a child is probably one of the worst things that can happen to a human being.
> 
> Comparing AAS and crack cocaine/heroin is just stupid. Completely different. Nobody's winning with that argument.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Shes been on death watch for the last 5 years .... hasn't come as a surprise really


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Didn't say C.O.D so maybe should wait before saying this but w/e ....

Play in the rain and you're gonna' get wet ... The way I see it is there are so many injustices in the world; famine, genocide, rape etc and people think everyone is obliged to show sincerity and sadness because some multimillionaire OD'd???

Stay in school and don't do drugs kids :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Too Fast Too Live Too Young To Die


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Wishing death on people, just not on!


putting words in my mouth, i dont wish death upon any 1, but its obvious heroin addicts will die after a few years, its a everyday thing, from wake till sleep, not eating, not washing, nothing apart from trying to get a fix or what ever they do.


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Pmt you really are a [email protected]


 If you wanna talk like that to me why don't you come here and say it to me :blowme:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

pmt said:


> I new dealer from london sold smak to peter doherty Not jokeing about this


Your grammar and spelling is shocking pmt.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

pmt said:


> If you wanna talk like that to me why don't you come here and say it to me :blowme:


Time for bed,school in the morning.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pmt said:


> If you wanna talk like that to me why don't you come here and say it to me :blowme:


So your a tool AND a keyboard warrior !

Oh and by the look of it dyslexic...or just stupid...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

After all this I hope she died from something unavoidable and non drug related, and put all you closed minded arrogant and stupid folk in your place!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

pmt said:


> I new dealer from london sold smak to peter doherty Not jokeing about this


Now that is one turd that i wouldnt be bothered one bit about if he bit the dust!! What a pillock!!

As for Amy, its hardly suprising is it, i feel sorry for her family more than i do her, she had everything going for her and she blew it, running around behaving the way she did her family must of been dreading this moment.. Selfish, messed up and over rated.. I was listening to Adele the other day and i thought about winehouse and how Adele blows her out of the water!!

So, though its never nice to hear of someone dying i aint gunna lose no sleep over it, it aint a tragedy.. Whats happened in Norway is!!


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't care what you think about me


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

pmt:2387007 said:


> I new dealer from london sold smak to peter doherty Not jokeing about this


I would of told him to name a price for his sim card


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

pmt said:


> I don't care what you think about me


Good, because not many people on this thread like you.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PMT = Post menopausal therapy


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

pmt said:


> I don't care what you think about me


Aggressive nature, low self esteem? Not on Smack are you mate?


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Good, because not many people on this thread like you.


I know a number of people love me, so I am fine.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JS72 said:


> Aggressive nature, low self esteem? Need a smack do you mate?


Fixed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pmt said:


> I know a number of people love me, so I am fine.


So you can count then..... well thats a start.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> After all this I hope she died from something unavoidable and non drug related, and put all you closed minded arrogant and stupid folk in your place!


How am I (and others) being arrogant and stupid? So many chances she's had, a doting father who did everything in his power to help her... lots of addicts don't have support like that, not to mention the funds to go to rehab centres.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

pmt said:


> If you wanna talk like that to me why don't you come here and say it to me :blowme:


pmsl


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

I appreciate everyones thoughts and ideas. I got something positive out of each of your replys, Right on!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> How am I (and others) being arrogant and stupid? So many chances she's had, a doting father who did everything in his power to help her... lots of addicts don't have support like that, not to mention the funds to go to rehab centres.


Amen


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

pmt said:


> I know a number of people love me, so I am fine.


G4y love doesn't count


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> How am I (and others) being arrogant and stupid? So many chances she's had, a doting father who did everything in his power to help her... lots of addicts don't have support like that, not to mention the funds to go to rehab centres.


YES your totally right on all counts BUT addiction is a horrible thing that knows no boundaries. To beat an addiction of any sort must be like going thro hell IMO

And as people say they have beat there addictions BUT they admit they fight there demons every hour of every day..


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

nobody on here knew her personally and knew what demons she had or what was in her heart and mind so how can people criticize someone they didnt even know and someone who did no harm to anyone else. some very disrespectful comments on here -

glad we have people like milky and essexboy and others who have class and respect.

other keyboard warriors on here are a disgrace


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lloyd [URL=DA:2387050]DA:2387050[/URL] said:


> How am I (and others) being arrogant and stupid? So many chances she's had, a doting father who did everything in his power to help her... lots of addicts don't have support like that, not to mention the funds to go to rehab centres.


The fact she had the funds to go rehab means she had the funds to buy vast amounts of heroin wen she got out. Bit of a double edged sword


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> nobody on here knew her personally and knew what demons she had or what was in her heart and mind so how can people criticize someone they didnt even know and someone who did no harm to anyone else. some very disrespectful comments on here -
> 
> glad we have people like milky and essexboy and others who have class and respect.
> 
> other keyboard warriors on here are a disgrace


 Unffortunately, no matter what you think, you don't have the power to change other people. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PMT just negged me

He can spell tit apparently !

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I lost 3 of my rep point coz of him !!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh well, more oxygen for the rest of us.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

pmt said:


> Unffortunately, no matter what you think, you don't have the power to change other people. :thumbup1:


We dont want to change you, we dont have to.We can just ignore you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> How am I (and others) being arrogant and stupid? So many chances she's had, a doting father who did everything in his power to help her... lots of addicts don't have support like that, not to mention the funds to go to rehab centres.


you never know what a person is hiding or what demons they have - its never black and white


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> nobody on here knew her personally and knew what demons she had or what was in her heart and mind so how can people criticize someone they didnt even know and someone who did no harm to anyone else. some very disrespectful comments on here -
> 
> glad we have people like milky and essexboy and others who have class and respect.
> 
> other keyboard warriors on here are a disgrace


What is the disgrace is her for doing this to her family and friends, she chose that 1st hit 2nd hit 3rd hit, her family did everything they could and she failed everytime, she didnt want clean obviously, she liked what she did and its hit her back in the face.


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> PMT just negged me
> 
> He can spell tit apparently !
> 
> ...


I feel your pain


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

not to mention the funds to go to rehab centres.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> What is the disgrace is her for doing this to her family and friends, she chose that 1st hit 2nd hit 3rd hit, her family did everything they could and she failed everytime, she didnt want clean obviously, she liked what she did and its hit her back in the face.


I really don't think you understand what addiction is.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Most of the people here are missing the point, one celebrity dies due to taking drugs and everyone mourns...92 people die due to an attack in Norway...92 people, just to reiterate and it gets far less attention.

Celebrities have been glorified in my opinion...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> What is the disgrace is her for doing this to her family and friends, she chose that 1st hit 2nd hit 3rd hit, her family did everything they could and she failed everytime, she didnt want clean obviously, she liked what she did and its hit her back in the face.


wtf do you know? did you meet and talk to her did you do her autobiography????


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> What is the disgrace is her for doing this to her family and friends, she chose that 1st hit 2nd hit 3rd hit, her family did everything they could and she failed everytime, she didnt want clean obviously, she liked what she did and its hit her back in the face.


I am not looking for a row, l have never taken drugs apart from gear but can l ask is being a heroin addict fun ?

Is the rush / buzz etc that good it makes it all worth while ?

Genuine question BTW ..


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

A few good hits,got to places we could only dream n blow it for H what a waster,a few others should follow her and give us all peace,so she could sing big deal shes no fvckin hero another junkie gone RIP


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pmt said:


> I feel your pain


You got your spell checker working then mate ?

Good man..


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

poor bugger


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am not looking for a row, l have never taken drugs apart from gear but can l ask is being a heroin addict fun ?
> 
> Is the rush / buzz etc that good it makes it all worth while ?
> 
> Genuine question BTW ..


 Stop juding yourself


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Most of the people here are missing the point, one celebrity dies due to taking drugs and everyone mourns...92 people die due to an attack in Norway...92 people, just to reiterate and it gets far less attention.
> 
> Celebrities have been glorified in my opinion...


i completely agree, but some comments on here were just out of order and needed to be responded to.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am not looking for a row, l have never taken drugs apart from gear but can l ask is being a heroin addict fun ?
> 
> Is the rush / buzz etc that good it makes it all worth while ?
> 
> Genuine question BTW ..


explain what your trying to say ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

maverick1888 said:


> A few good hits,got to places we could only dream n blow it for H what a waster,a few others should follow her and give us all peace,so she could sing big deal shes no fvckin hero another junkie gone RIP


But why are Ozzie OSbourne / Hendrix etc Phil Lynott seen as "hero's" etc ?

No one is saying she was a hero mate but she was a daughter and clearly troubled.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> How am I (and others) being arrogant and stupid? So many chances she's had, a doting father who did everything in his power to help her... lots of addicts don't have support like that, not to mention the funds to go to rehab centres.


The way I see it though...if someone has everything going for them e.g. loving family, great talent, all the money you could want and access to rehab and yet they still can't quit...that suggests to me that the drug misuse isn't a choice. Why on earth would someone choose that hell? The majority of drug and alcohol addicts are in a living hell that some people seem to think is a choice of theirs. Now rationally...why on earth would someone choose to be so physically anguished by a the absence of a drug and to be utterly desperate for their next fix and not be able to think about anything else...addiction can be all consuming where the person, despite feeling utter shame and wanting to be sorted for their family, are still drawn in by the drug....they throw everything away for a drug...rationally who would choose that?

Some opinions expressed in this thread suggest that some people are viewing addiction from a sober and mentally stable state of mind - from that persepctive I imagine that it is is easy to view people with addictions are consciously making selfish decisions...the thing is...it's the addiction that ends up making the decisions. Some people do manage to conquer it...but others can't and don't. I just think it tragic that drugs can have such a power over a persons mind and life...but I don't judge them for having a brain chemistry than can be manipulated by drugs in such a way.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> explain what your trying to say ?


Which bit dont you understand mate ?

I am asking is heroin that good it is worth ruining your life for ? Is the rush of it / the buzz so good its worth becoming addicted to ?


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> But why are Ozzie OSbourne / Hendrix etc Phil Lynott seen as "hero's" etc ?
> 
> No one is saying she was a hero mate but she was a daughter and clearly troubled.


You shouldnt carry it as a negative towards other


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Most of the people here are missing the point, one celebrity dies due to taking drugs and everyone mourns...92 people die due to an attack in Norway...92 people, just to reiterate and it gets far less attention.
> 
> Celebrities have been glorified in my opinion...


This post wasn't called 92 people die in Norway was it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pmt said:


> Stop juding yourself


Whats "juding" then dipsh*t ???


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> Which bit dont you understand mate ?
> 
> I am asking is heroin that good it is worth ruining your life for ? Is the rush of it / the buzz so good its worth becoming addicted to ?


so your saying im a heroin tacker ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Can people please not let this thread descend into pages of personal abuse... by all means discuss addiction and its personal and social effects if you want to comment beyond the death of Amy Winehouse, but please keep it respectful even where there is strength of feeling.

If this thread gets any more silly or continues to be mostly people arguing its gonna be closed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> so your saying im a heroin tacker ?


At what point have l said that ?


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> This post wasn't called 92 people die in Norway was it?


No, but it is just plain wrong how this thread on this site, and how over facebook or whatever how the death of one person gains more attention than the death of ninety two people...idolising celebrities destroys morals, sure it is a shame she died but it is even more of a shame how so many innocent teenagers in Norway who had the rest of their lives to live died due to someone else..


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

pretty much what Katy said. Unless you have been in the situation you really can't say much, even if you have you still can't because everyone is different.


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Whats "juding" then dipsh*t ???


PS I love your username too!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PatrioticSteve said:


> No, but it is just plain wrong how this thread on this site, and how over facebook or whatever how the death of one person gains more attention than the death of ninety two people...idolising celebrities destroys morals, sure it is a shame she died but it is even more of a shame how so many innocent teenagers in Norway who had the rest of their lives to live died due to someone else..


Start a thread then mate, it will hopefully be shown more respect than this one .


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> At what point have l said that ?


you asked me what the buzz was like


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

in one way, kinda glad it means she cant influence her goddaughter dionne blomfield whos just starting out, always see them pictured together and shes talented as feck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> you asked me what the buzz was like


It was a general question not particularly aimed at you mate. Unless of course you know the effects of such drugs thro education / first hand experience etc.....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

been a long time coming in my opinion. and if it does end up to be related to drink/drugs or whatever then no sympathy to be honest. her daddy tried to make her go to rehab she said no noo noooo. she said it herself. and yeh i realise i probably sound a heartless cu*t and get flamed lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> It was a general question not particularly aimed at you mate. Unless of course you know the effects of such drugs thro education / first hand experience etc.....


iv seen it on tv and iv seen them in my local town centre at 9am in the morning falling off benches with there jaw on the floor, why i walk past with my misses and 3 kids all under 5 years old, so no mate i dont no what it feels like.


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

a millionaire with drug & alcohol problems it must of been so hard for her & her family & friends to get through life knowing this could happen.

Amy has gone forever now & I wish her to rest in peace! I hope she"s in a better place now as life on this planet has been such a struggle for her.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> The way I see it though...if someone has everything going for them e.g. loving family, great talent, all the money you could want and access to rehab and yet they still can't quit...that suggests to me that the drug misuse isn't a choice. Why on earth would someone choose that hell? The majority of drug and alcohol addicts are in a living hell that some people seem to think is a choice of theirs. Now rationally...why on earth would someone choose to be so physically anguished by a the absence of a drug and to be utterly desperate for their next fix and not be able to think about anything else...addiction can be all consuming where the person, despite feeling utter shame and wanting to be sorted for their family, are still drawn in by the drug....they throw everything away for a drug...rationally who would choose that?
> 
> Some opinions expressed in this thread suggest that some people are viewing addiction from a sober and mentally stable state of mind - from that persepctive I imagine that it is is easy to view people with addictions are consciously making selfish decisions...the thing is...it's the addiction that ends up making the decisions. Some people do manage to conquer it...but others can't and don't. I just think it tragic that drugs can have such a power over a persons mind and life...but I don't judge them for having a brain chemistry than can be manipulated by drugs in such a way.


Excellent post Katy. 

I honestly believe though that the rich and famous are some of the most unhappy people on the planet. Because of the nature of the human mind, we are constantly seeking throughout our entire lives...next week I'll get this, next year I'll have that, I will be successful, happy and people will want me. But what if you have everything you could ever dream of, yet your mind still seeks something, yet you have no idea what it is... always chasing the fantasy of a goalless future. This is what it must feel like to be a wealthy/famous/powerful person.

I've been listening to Eckhart Tolle by the way, lol, The man is a psychological genius. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

m575 said:


> been a long time coming in my opinion. and if it does end up to be related to drink/drugs or whatever then no sympathy to be honest. her daddy tried to make her go to rehab she said no noo noooo. she said it herself. and yeh i realise i probably sound a heartless cu*t and get flamed lol


she actually wrote them lyrics her self, like most of her other songs, so obviously she liked her life style and she didnt care what people thought of her, this video shows it






now who does that infront of a crowed ??????????

why didnt she do it before or after, she was a disgrace, full stop.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> iv seen it on tv and iv seen them in my local town centre at 9am in the morning falling off benches with there jaw on the floor, why i walk past with my misses and 3 kids all under 5 years old, so no mate i dont no what it feels like.


No me neither thats why l choose not to judge mate.

Most of us have probably seen the skag heads knocking around town, dark eyed, thin, looking to mug the nearest old dear for there next fix, and as people say no one MAKES you take these drugs, but l wonder do they ever think they will become so addicted to it they will rob there own families ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> No me neither thats why l choose not to judge mate.
> 
> Most of us have probably seen the skag heads knocking around town, dark eyed, thin, looking to mug the nearest old dear for there next fix, and as people say no one MAKES you take these drugs, but l wonder do they ever think they will become so addicted to it they will rob there own families ?


my dad was a heroin addict for years and even though we dont get on i respect him a hell of a lot for giving it up. trust me most who take it have something they are trying to escape from


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> No me neither thats why l choose not to judge mate.
> 
> Most of us have probably seen the skag heads knocking around town, dark eyed, thin, looking to mug the nearest old dear for there next fix, and as people say no one MAKES you take these drugs, but l wonder do they ever think they will become so addicted to it they will rob there own families ?


I feel your pain, but sitting around worrying about them gives them control over you. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

pmt said:


> I feel your pain, but sitting around worrying about them gives them control over you. LOL


do yourself a favour and just stop posting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pmt said:


> I feel your pain, but sitting around worrying about them gives them control over you. LOL


Good post, are the nurses coming soon with your next injection mate ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

pmt weren't you green earlier! Did Milky neg you... :lol: Take some recovering from that!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> pmt weren't you green earlier! Did Milky neg you... :lol: Take some recovering from that!


It wasnt me who put him in the red unfortunatly mate, the brothers helped it along tho ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

She may have been a dirty smackhead as some people have said but no one chooses that life.

The worst thing is not the loss of talent or what ever but the fact a young lady had been gripped by heroin and it ended up killing her ( wether it was an od or not )


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> It wasnt me who put him in the red unfortunatly mate, the brothers helped it along tho ...


I'm on full charge so just gimme the green light.  (((  )))


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> I'm on full charge so just gimme the green light.  (((  )))


Fire at will brother .......


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fire at will brother .......


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I'm on full charge so just gimme the green light.  (((  )))


Who cares


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fire at will brother .......


It's always Will who takes the brunt...Poor chap


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> No me neither thats why l choose not to judge mate.
> 
> Most of us have probably seen the skag heads knocking around town, dark eyed, thin, looking to mug the nearest old dear for there next fix, and as people say no one MAKES you take these drugs, but l wonder do they ever think they will become so addicted to it they will rob there own families ?


nah they all think that it will not effect them. the group of lads i grew up with turned to smack as a cheap buzz. Out of our group about 10 get into it bad

1 died in his bath at 20, one died 2 years back at the age of 36 with his body giving up on him. ones in nick but recently got stabbed and died 4 times in hospital due to argument over gear and the rest eventually got off it and lead there own lifes now

Bad stuff with a strong grip over people


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

My brother has been on the gear since he was 14 he's 28 now, we both grew up in care and have long stories same as alot of people life expieriences affect people in different ways and lead them down different paths in life its never as simple as just trying it once and getting hooked I've seen it first hand some people need to seek an out from life and H provides that escape. To the likes of pmt and ts23 you know fvck all fvcking nothing at all open your eyes and you might see things for how they really are far as I'm concerned your a pair of idiots and this is as much of my time that your worth.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-fresh said:


> Excellent post Katy.
> 
> I honestly believe though that the rich and famous are some of the most unhappy people on the planet. Because of the nature of the human mind, we are constantly seeking throughout our entire lives...next week I'll get this, next year I'll have that, I will be successful, happy and people will want me. But what if you have everything you could ever dream of, yet your mind still seeks something, yet you have no idea what it is... always chasing the fantasy of a goalless future. This is what it must feel like to be a wealthy/famous/powerful person.
> 
> I've been listening to Eckhart Tolle by the way, lol, The man is a psychological genius. :thumbup1:


I agree...I wouldn't want fame. Being the sort of person I am I wouldn't be able to cope...I'd struggle with the come down after each buzzing performance - I'd just be chasing the buzz. I also wouldn't cope with the continual fickle attitudes of the press and fakeness of those around you....it's a surreal and unnatural world to live in. And I guess the ones that cope are those that find purposes in their lives other than fame.

But fame aside (a very bizarre phenomenon IMO), it seems that some people have suggested that the the hell of drug misuse is a conscious selfish decision and that drug misusers almost deserve what they get....which I personally find very upsetting. I've watched people very close to me struggle with addiction and they've been in hell..and they've wished desperately for things to be different. I also appreciate that it is incredibly painful to watch someone you love self-destruct when there is nothing that they can do...so in that circumstance I completely understand the anger on the loved ones part.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

pmt said:


> Who cares


Me neither...


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fire at will brother .......


*brother** you dress like Taliban*


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Some good points being brought to light.

If anyone has any experience with addiction and would like to enlighten us if you have no problems, that would really put things into perspective.

The only thing I have experienced is a girl I used to live with at uni... comes from a very wealthy background, solid parents yet doesn't change clothes for up to a week at a time and doesn't study... all because of cocktails of drugs and alcohol every night.

A real shame to see.

Oh and I was also robbed by my own uncle a few days after christmas when my parents were out (13yrs old'ish) just so he could fund his addiction.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Milky its obvious you are not allowed an opinion,she was a junkie that could sing and made a lot of money doing so,yeh she was someones daughter but she didnt bother so why should we, if she had stayed next door to any of us we wouldnt give a fvck,just because shes famous we have to take pitty dont think so. come on Pete Docherty ur next


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

buzzzbar said:


> poor girl, her ex is a right **** apparently. *i blame him for getting her into the drugs* n tha


Thats right blame someone else... makes me laugh when i hear people say that coz at the end of the day it was her choice to take drugs or not. I thought she'd go out that way she seamed to be that type of person live fast die young! Shame she was a talented person. R.I.P


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> It wasnt me who put him in the red unfortunatly mate, the brothers helped it along tho ...


yes milky! a brother from another mother!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

maverick1888 said:


> Milky its obvious you are not allowed an opinion,she was a junkie that could sing and made a lot of money doing so,yeh she was someones daughter but she didnt bother so why should we, if she had stayed next door to any of us we wouldnt give a fvck,just because shes famous we have to take pitty dont think so. come on Pete Docherty ur next


nobody is telling anyone to shed a tear for her mate, just defending someone who cant defend themselves from idiots who think its ok to curse the dead who caused no harm to anyone


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

maverick1888 said:


> Milky its obvious you are not allowed an opinion,she was a junkie that could sing and made a lot of money doing so,yeh she was someones daughter but she didnt bother so why should we, if she had stayed next door to any of us we wouldnt give a fvck,just because shes famous we have to take pitty dont think so. come on Pete Docherty ur next


 Nice one


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

maverick1888 said:


> Milky its obvious you are not allowed an opinion,she was a junkie that could sing and made a lot of money doing so,yeh she was someones daughter but she didnt bother so why should we, if she had stayed next door to any of us we wouldnt give a fvck,just because shes famous we have to take pitty dont think so. come on Pete Docherty ur next


Come on Maverick your comments are not necessary!!

This thread will be closed if its not respected towards Amy"s death & that will be embarrassing for uk-muscle!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> I agree...I wouldn't want fame. Being the sort of person I am I wouldn't be able to cope...I'd struggle with the come down after each buzzing performance - I'd just be chasing the buzz. I also wouldn't cope with the continual fickle attitudes of the press and fakeness of those around you....it's a surreal and unnatural world to live in. And I guess the ones that cope are those that find purposes in their lives other than fame.
> 
> But fame aside (a very bizarre phenomenon IMO), it seems that some people have suggested that the the hell of drug misuse is a conscious selfish decision and that drug misusers almost deserve what they get....which I personally find very upsetting. I've watched people very close to me struggle with addiction and they've been in hell..and they've wished desperately for things to be different. I also appreciate that it is incredibly painful to watch someone you love self-destruct when there is nothing that they can do...so in that circumstance I completely understand the anger on the loved ones part.


I totally agree, I was disowned by my mother at 15 because I went off the rails (she had a breakdown a few years earlier and I didn't cope well with that), I was taking everything from weed, lsd, speed, coke, heroin. I lost an important part of my life and one day I looked in the mirror, I had grown into a man without realising as I'd had my head in the clouds for so long. It was then I decided to break away from my life and join the forces. Best thing I've ever done so far in my life, I'm a different man for it.

If you really want change that bad you'll do it. Now these days I still see my mum, she actually went through a career change because of what happened to me, now she's a social worker who helps rehabilitate ex addicts, finds housing and jobs ect. She believes as I do, not only do people deserve a second chance but everyone can enjoy a high quality of life, inner peace and joy regardless of their past...The past is dead.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

maverick1888 said:


> Milky its obvious you are not allowed an opinion,she was a junkie that could sing and made a lot of money doing so,yeh she was someones daughter but she didnt bother so why should we, if she had stayed next door to any of us we wouldnt give a fvck,just because shes famous we have to take pitty dont think so. come on Pete Docherty ur next


Fair point mate, yes she was a junkie and yes she did come accross like she didnt care, l just find it hard to judge ANYONE with an addiction...

I dont expect her to be pity'd due to her fame at all, l just think comments like " dirty smack head" are unjustified IMO


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

maverick1888 said:


> Milky its obvious you are not allowed an opinion,she was a junkie that could sing and made a lot of money doing so,yeh she was someones daughter but she didnt bother so why should we, if she had stayed next door to any of us we wouldnt give a fvck,just because shes famous we have to take pitty dont think so. come on Pete Docherty ur next


also calling someone a dirty smackhead aint an opinion last time i checked


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> nobody is telling anyone to shed a tear for her mate, just defending someone who cant defend themselves from idiots who think its ok to curse the dead *who caused no harm to anyone*


What about as a role model?

I agree that cursing her name is bloody low and don't do it but i cannot help but feel that if your profession involves you being in the public eye, for all to see (including impressionable young children) then one should compose themselves in such a manner to not illicit and almost condone drug taking.

But by no means am I saying she set out to get kids to take drugs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pmt said:


> *brother** you dress like Taliban*


Awesome !!


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fair point mate, yes she was a junkie and yes she did come accross like she didnt care, l just find it hard to judge ANYONE with an addiction...
> 
> I dont expect her to be pity'd due to her fame at all, l just think comments like " dirty smack head" are unjustified IMO


I try to use humour whenever possible and keep things light.Dirty Smackhead


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> What about as a role model?
> 
> I agree that cursing her name is bloody low and don't do it but i cannot help but feel that if your profession involves you being in the public eye, for all to see (including impressionable young children) then one should compose themselves in such a manner to not illicit and almost condone drug taking.
> 
> *But by no means am I saying she set out to get kids to take drugs*.


pretty much just answered your own question.

the only reason i replied to this thread is because of some of the disrespectful comments. i didnt know her and if im honest im not gonna lose any sleep over it, not really a fan of her music but to outright curse an innocent person like some have is ridiculous


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

pmt said:


> I try to use humour whenever possible and keep things light.Dirty Smackhead


got a feeling youre making your last posts on here so atleast make them tasteful


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

She had a great voice, her death is a waste.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

pmt said:


> I try to use humour whenever possible and keep things light.Dirty Smackhead


Infraction given for this, one more provocative post like this and it'll be a ban.... the only reason I didn't ban you right off is to give you a chance to apologise (which I'd like to see you do).


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Loool at this thread its goten bit out of hand hasnt it

A young female with a histroy of drug abuse has died

Did she die of an overdose if so then the sympaty should be given to the immidiate family as they are the one who have had to deal with this problem from when it started and in the back of their minds they probly suspected but hoped that this day would never come as losing a child is the hardest thing to go through for the FAMILY wheter she was taken by a car accident or an overdose any loss of a child will be hard to deal with

As for amy herself i personally have respect for her when she was clean and tried to clean her self up as getting throgh that is a very difficult thing to do

But when she was off her face on the stuff i had zero respect for her as she was a role model to a lotnof young girls and i have no respect for any drug addict on any street corner just because she was famous does not earn her my respect as to some it may be seen as her glamorising this drug use and young people may follow in her path maybe not starting off with hard drugs but woth something simple as a bit of weed then stepping the game up

If she died of something umrelated to drug use/abuse like gas poising then its a tradegy as she was turning her life around


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

What a shame that somebody's life is devalued just because they've used drugs, obviously she has an addictive personality, not unlike a lot of the posters on here, but she had a great talent and will be sorely missed by many I'm sure. A great shame and a great loss, despite her being a 'dirty smackhead'. RIP.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

energize17 said:


> Loool at this thread its goten bit out of hand hasnt it
> 
> A young female with a histroy of drug abuse has died
> 
> ...


I agree mate.

Only a heroin addict or some battling with addiction knew what she was going through. Yet like all of us she had a choice, she just made the wrong one and paid with her life. Personally it won't affect me the slightest that she's gone. It was expected TBH


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Easy to judge media hype, I have three children and hope to god were they ever to walk this slippery road I would be able to save them, but in the end it was her life, she is neither the first or the last pop star to go this way. RIP


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

@ PMT. She may well have ended her life because she was seriously depressed, she certainly had a taste for drugs and these would have been a 'preferred' way out of this life. We don't know what her real private life was like but she wasn't stable, she must have known, at the end, she had once had it all but had dropped down so far and lost so much. Her rehab failed, her tours failed, everybody seemed to hate her; if she's killed herself i'd not be too surprised.

You've recently had some support after you posted a thread about steroids and a schizophrenic friend, may I suggest you reserve your judgement on another person who is obviously ill. At least until we know she is just another crappy 'overdosed smack 'ed'.


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

it's "freedom of speech," why do i feel that it was necessary to apologize ? two my friends was shot dead by an Islamic extremist afghanistan Have you been to afghanistan? No but i have! I'm not gonna apologize full STOP!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> iv seen it on tv and iv seen them in my local town centre at 9am in the morning falling off benches with there jaw on the floor, why i walk past with my misses and 3 kids all under 5 years old, so no mate i dont no what it feels like.





Milky said:


> No me neither thats why l choose not to judge mate.
> 
> Most of us have probably seen the skag heads knocking around town, dark eyed, thin, looking to mug the nearest old dear for there next fix, and as people say no one MAKES you take these drugs, but l wonder do they ever think they will become so addicted to it they will rob there own families ?


The thing is guys, not every heroin addict is lying around shopping centres or robbing houses. Its like alcoholics. Some "function" relatively normally on the surface.

One of my best friends since I was about 14/15 was an addict. She's in recovery now, been clean for several years, got 3 of the best kids I've ever met and is an amazing person. She and some of my mums friends taught me you cant tar everyone with the same brush. I also have no time for the park bench brigade, but not all addicts are the same.....

I asked her if I could post this poem she wrote on here and she said yes, if it helps anyone get any sort of insight then do it. Not that she's asking for sympathy, I just said some people were trying to understand. She also suggested James Browns "King Heroin" or Marianne Faithfuls "Sister Morphine" both apparently on YouTube......

*Old friend, lover and jail.....*

It's been a long four years, and i've cried all different tears.

Days, weeks, months without you, how did i breath, what did i do.

I had to leave you, let you go and now here's what i need to know.

Have you wondered where i hurt, i may have been a little curt...

Have you missed my supple skin, and how you used to slide right in.

Slap me harder until i peaked, nirvana was the place i seeked.

Flush my blood, flood my veins. How ive missed your painkiller reins.

My fragile feelings deep inside, once disappeared upon your tide.

I often wonder where you hunt, if you miss me as your ****...

The way you held me in the spell, how hard i fought you, to get well.

If i could have you just one more time, there'd be no need to write this rhyme.

As it happens ive learnt to say 'no!' I'll miss you forever my desperate foe.

Goodbye old friend, lover and jail. I choose to live and already set sail... ccx


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

pmt said:


> it's "freedom of speech," why do i feel that it was necessary to apologize ? two my friends was shot dead by an Islamic extremist afghanistan Have you been to afghanistan? No but i have! I'm not gonna apologize full STOP!


Sorry to hear about your friends.

However, I'm not sure what Islamic extremists or having been to Afghanistan has to do with this topic?

I respect our troops but it's not an excuse for you to do whatever you like.

Both my grandparents were Marines in WWII and I never once heard them use their experiences as an excuse or to prove a point.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zar can l ask does your friend still find it a battle ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

pmt said:


> it's "freedom of speech," why do i feel that it was necessary to apologize ? two my friends was shot dead by an Islamic extremist afghanistan Have you been to afghanistan? No but i have! I'm not gonna apologize full STOP!


I feel your pain as I have friends lost at sea to (Afgan)... 

However you have been deliberately insulting/provocative so why don't you just cool off instead of winding it up further?

P.S I like your Avi (might even rep you tomorrow, if you're still here)


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Sorry to hear about your friends.
> 
> However, I'm not sure what Islamic extremists or having been to Afghanistan has to do with this topic?
> 
> ...


I'm NOT Gonna Apologize!


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> Zar can l ask does your friend still find it a battle ?


Yes. Every day.

She attends NA and also AA as she drank a lot after.

Just like alcoholics, once people stop, they are still addicts and will be all their life. She uses he experiences now to help other people. Some get through it, some don't. Not every addict is robbing houses and lying around shopping malls scaring kids though some are. I've got just as much issue with that as anyone else tbh.

My mums an alcoholic, she only has a few months to live. I've been judgemental of her in the past, now I just try to make the most of the time left.

In saying all that, pmt is entitled to his own opinion as is everyone else. Perhaps he should be a little gentler in his approach but we are all free to have our own thoughts and opinions.


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

can somebody close my account or ban me seriously


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes. Every day.
> 
> She attends NA and also AA as she drank a lot after.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, her death does not affect me in any way but immature comments and judgements are unfair IMO.

People see other people with addictions as weak and this is clearly not the case..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

pmt said:


> can somebody close my account or ban me seriously


You addicted to UK-M mate.....? :wink:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

pmt said:


> I'm NOT Gonna Apologize!


That's your choice to make PMT.

I made myself look a massive tool on here a while back but swallowed my pride, admitted I'd made a mistake (I'm not saying you've made a mistake before you go off on one) and just moved on.

You were banned from facebook once, got negged into next week (see here) and was bailed out by a top member. However, you just can't seem to help yourself and I sense another ban sooner or later......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> Totally agree, her death does not affect me in any way but immature comments and judgements are unfair IMO.
> 
> People see other people with addictions as weak and this is clearly not the case..


Some are weak, some are not so.

My mum drank to deal with problems. She was a single mother and I was her priority. She drank to block out other bad things so she could try to look after me better (that wont make sense to most of you but I get it).

I was hugely judgemental of her when I was younger. Now I see that she was may have been weak for using alcohol to numb the pain, but she was strong to be able to carry on despite what happened AND through an addiction.

There's no black and white where the human mind is concerned.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> That's your choice to make PMT.
> 
> I made myself look a massive tool on here a while back but swallowed my pride, admitted I'd made a mistake (I'm not saying you've made a mistake before you go off on one) and just moved on.
> 
> You were banned from facebook once, got negged into next week (see here) and was bailed out by a top member. However, you just can't seem to help yourself and I sense another ban sooner or later......


LMAO.... I've un-red-barred him once the other day just for comedy value and tried again today but it seems he's gone too far this time


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pmt id wind your neck in, otherwise it won't bode well for you.

And with regards to amy winehouse, that life should have gone to zara's mum.

Addicts i can sympathize with, provided they try to help themselves out of it.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

pmt:2387456 said:


> can somebody close my account or ban me seriously


NO. ****, just stick around and chill man.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

pmt said:


> can somebody close my account or ban me seriously










Of course I don't have the authority to do it but I would ablige your request if I could...I don't know you nor have I read all your post but if you wanna leave, just leave...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

To the people saying 'no sympathy' or slating her, fcuk you.

If you suffer addictions you would realise that its not something she wants to do, and look

Now she's dead, she paid the price for dancing with the devil.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Raptor said:


> To the people saying 'no sympathy' or slating her, fcuk you.
> 
> If you suffer addictions you would realise that its not something she wants to do, and look
> 
> Now she's dead, she paid the price for dancing with the devil.


I have no sympathy for her...I was a alcholic for 15 yrs and a addict for 10 ...She had choices...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I love the snidy comments over this, I lost my parents and my brother to addictions, Id love to see how you cnuts feel for that to happen to you, I wonder how clever youd be then when the world was slagging them off.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> I have no sympathy for her...I was a alcholic for 15 yrs and a addict for 10 ...She had choices...


I have been battling with issues myself, if i could make it go away i would... but its not quite that simple

She didn't want to die, she was a victim to her own mental issues


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

havent read the thread but it was only a matter of time imo

such a waste of a great talent


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Remember she was only 27, how many people overcome addiction while their still this young, sometimes it takes a while before a person has had enough to instigate a change in lifestyle. It's not easy, coming from experience, and I was young when I did and it still took some time to move on...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Food was my addiction believe it or not. Taken me years to put a stop to it.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

andysutils said:


> I love the snidy comments over this, I lost my parents and my brother to addictions, Id love to see how you cnuts feel for that to happen to you, I wonder how clever youd be then when the world was slagging them off.


 I understand where you are coming from...I to lost my father and brother to addictions...



G-fresh said:


> *Remember she was only 27, how many people overcome addiction while their still this young*, sometimes it takes a while before a person has had enough to instigate a change in lifestyle. It's not easy, coming from experience, and I was young when I did and it still took some time to move on...


 You have a very valid point...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread is driving me to smack, theres a famine in two parts of somila, care to discuss


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Raptor said:


> I have been battling with issues myself, if i could make it go away i would... but its not quite that simple
> 
> She didn't want to die, she was a victim to her own mental issues


 It will never go away but you can over come it...nobody said it was simple...

I'm sure many of you will think I'm a d1nk for my remarks but this isn't a popularity contest for me...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Remember she was only 27, how many people overcome addiction while their still this young, sometimes it takes a while before a person has had enough to instigate a change in lifestyle. It's not easy, coming from experience, and I was young when I did and it still took some time to move on...


This is very true, i had a bad cocaine problem for years... its under control for now, but it was a bad place


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> I'm sure many of you will think I'm a d1nk for my remarks but this isn't a popularity contest for me...


Of course you have your opinions mate, but remember a talented young girl died today


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

barsnack said:


> this thread is driving me to smack, theres a famine in two parts of somila, care to discuss


Sure...


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Fair enough great talent ****ed up.

But what about the soldiers who get no real acknowledgement, they do more than what she did.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Of course you have your opinions mate, but remember a talented young girl died today


Talented young girls die everyday brother...they just don't make the headlines...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> It will never go away but you can over come it...nobody said it was simple...
> 
> I'm sure many of you will think I'm a d1nk for my remarks but this isn't a popularity contest for me...


I'm in the forces so I get regularly drug tested, now I'm not so stupid as to throw away a career, redundancy payout - for a high, but I do worry that when I leave I won't have the pressure not to take drugs. So I see your point.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Jecko said:


> Fair enough great talent ****ed up.
> 
> But what about the soldiers who get no real acknowledgement, they do more than what she did.


good point but to be fair then you should open up a different thread

theres a thread for the norway tragedy for us to show our respect and another for people to show their respects for amy winehouse


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

So what drove you there anyway, stresses in life?



Raptor said:


> This is very true, i had a bad cocaine problem for years... its under control for now, but it was a bad place


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

^^ Escapism IMO, to stop the seeking/thinking part of the mind from constantly fantasizing about the future, or ego from assessing the mistakes of the past (the ego is a defence mechanism), and simply enjoy the moment...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

That probably explains why i can't really understand addictions. Im quite a logical thinker so can acknowledge my mistakes and move on, whilst some obviously use drugs/alcohol as escapism like you say.

Why not learn to let go, honestly it makes life so much easier.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> That probably explains why i can't really understand addictions. Im quite a logical thinker so can acknowledge my mistakes and move on, whilst some obviously use drugs/alcohol as escapism like you say.
> 
> Why not learn to let go, honestly it makes life so much easier.


You obviously have good psychology then - seriously. Very few people realise that the thinking part of the mind is not all that is conscious, if you can observe and scrutinise your own pattern/behaviour of thinking then it will be easier to break away habits, but there is a destructive pain seeker in all our minds, glutens for punishment, this part of the psyche thrives on addiction. And we all have it.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well im pretty much a polar opposite. I can give up something just by choosing to, i weight up the pro's and cons and try to make an informed decision.

But there's a down side, i can be cold hearted and have little time for social graces, whilst addicts are probably the life and soul of the party, and get along with near anyone.

Just goes to show how different everyone can be.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> So what drove you there anyway, stresses in life?


Not really, i just have an addictive personality... i'm always addicted to something

At the time it was cocaine, fortunately now i can just have a line or two when out

Back then i'd sometimes take 7 grams in a night, fcuk knows how i did it... there

were times i'd took 4 grams and i'd just be casually sat watching TV


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Well im pretty much a polar opposite. I can give up something just by choosing to, i weight up the pro's and cons and try to make an informed decision.
> 
> But there's a down side, i can be cold hearted and have little time for social graces, whilst addicts are probably the life and soul of the party, and get along with near anyone.
> 
> Just goes to show how different everyone can be.


Could you give up caffeine on a whim tomorrow if you wanted to, would you miss it, be tempted to have a sneaky espresso at Christmas - but the pain seeker in you would be niggling away at you because you decided you would never take it again...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've decided when I leave the Navy in March I'm going to get off my PICKLE!!! :laugh: I wish I was joking! :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Hah good point, i could give it up and you'd be right i would miss it. But i've done it before, and i tend to avoid it except pre wo as im getting old and need a bit boot up the backside to get going, otherwise i start questioning as to why im there 

Pickle lol.

Im having the best time being off my pickle and just feeling the music.

Love that film!!!!



G-fresh said:


> Could you give up caffeine on a whim tomorrow if you wanted to, would you miss it, be tempted to have a sneaky espresso at Christmas - but the pain seeker in you would be niggling away at you because you decided you would never take it again...


So you would you say you're addicted to chasing that ultimate high, do you see yourself ever stopping totally?



Raptor said:


> Not really, i just have an addictive personality... i'm always addicted to something
> 
> At the time it was cocaine, fortunately now i can just have a line or two when out
> 
> ...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

:rockon:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Amazing 18 pages so far on winehouse and only 3 pages on the terror attacks and youths being killed in Norway.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> Amazing 18 pages so far on winehouse and only 3 pages on the terror attacks and youths being killed in Norway.


 Unfortunately, when our nobody, you don't matter.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOCUST said:


> Amazing 18 pages so far on winehouse and only 3 pages on the terror attacks and youths being killed in Norway.


The big difference between this thread and that is pretty much everybody agrees that what happened in Oslo was a terrible thing, the Amy winehouse thing however some people think it's a terrible loss, others say the polar opposite. You don't get long discussions where everybody agrees, it doesn't mean that Amy winehouse is more important it just shows that a disagreement means more to talk about!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

We have lost a true talent. Amy was born and raised is Southgate North London were I grew up and still live now. She even attended my secondary school . I didn't know her personally but I have some great memories and moments in my life with which her music was involved.

She had so much potential to be one of the greats. When it become known she had serious class A drug addiction and there were certain videos posted on the net of her being unconscious due to the use of drugs I felt so bad for this poor girl. I really did hope that would have overcome this.

She was only 27 years old! The same age as me. Life can be so crule and we should all view this as a reality check. None of us are promised tomorrow.

RIP Amy Winehouse - may your memory live on forever in you music.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Shame, but her pain has now ended, and that of her family will maybe now subside in time knowing that she can no longer hurt herself.Its horrible seeing someone decline from being a loving son or daughter in front of your eyes knowing that you can't do anything about it to becoming the embodyment of all that is painfull and life sucking.

To those who state that she was just another junkie, smackhead etc i take it you have never had the horror of having a family member addicted to something as powerfull as heroin and i hope for your sake your son/daughter/grandson/grand daughter etc don't go down that path cause it doesn't discriminate.

Prove how hard you are by going to a support group for the families of those who have died from drugs and have a mother tell you how she found her son dead due to a heroin OD but that she only found him after his body had been lying for almost two weeks and you tell her that he was JUST a smackhead-they are always someones son or daughter.

Some real heartless ba$tards on here at times.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

husky said:


> Shame, but her pain has now ended, and that of her family will maybe now subside in time knowing that she can no longer hurt herself.Its horrible seeing someone decline from being a loving son or daughter in front of your eyes knowing that you can't do anything about it to becoming the embodyment of all that is painfull and life sucking.
> 
> To those who state that she was just another junkie, smackhead etc i take it you have never had the horror of having a family member addicted to something as powerfull as heroin and i hope for your sake your son/daughter/grandson/grand daughter etc don't go down that path cause it doesn't discriminate.
> 
> ...


Do you really want some one to reply to this or are you just getting this off your chest..?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Do you really want some one to reply to this or are you just getting this off your chest..?


reply if they want mate its a public forum after all-my post is only my feelings on this and my experiences with heroin addiction and the families it destroys.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I finding it genuinely frightening on here the members opinions to a drug users life, as if they are better


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> I finding it genuinely frightening on here the members opinions to a drug users life, as if they are better


Well if they are alive then they are doing better...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I blame Pete Doherty.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Afghan said:


> I blame Pete Doherty.


I blame Amy Winehouse...Thats the problem with todays society nobody take respnsiblity for their own actions...I'll take this even a little further...I feel great sorrow for her family but I can in no way with good consceince feel bad for Amy herslf...I do feel bad for street peeps and the poor that are addicts that have very little in the way of support and help...She had all the money she needed to get as much support as it would take to get herself clean yet SHE CHOOSE to walk out and do nothing about it...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They tried to make her go to rehab....


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Live by the sword, die by the sword

My respects go out to the innocent kids who got killed in Norway, not to an addict who did nothing to help herself.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> I finding it genuinely frightening on here the members opinions to a drug users life, as if they are better


Well said.

Its no secret that I drink a lot and use drugs. Does that really make me a bad person?

I do it from money I have earned myself and conduct myself well in public and am pretty friendly.

Does that mean I deserve to die as well. Judging my some of the comments on here I should be crucified and burnt alive.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Well said.
> 
> Its no secret that I drink a lot and use drugs. Does that really make me a bad person?
> 
> ...


I'll dispose of your ashes, up through a crisp £20 note!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> I'll dispose of your ashes, up through a crisp £20 note!


That would technically make you a druggie due to the narcotic content in my blood!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Got to say she had a stunning voice though, not really into that type of music but still.

Already getting txt's,

Apparently they tried to resuscitate her but the doctors said no no no


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that pmt tw4t banned yet ?

Just looked and he tried to leave me a neg for saying its a shame a young lady died !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I aint gone into this thread too much as everyone has a different opinion on the subject and whilst the attacks in norway and the famine in ethiopia are all very sad things a life is a life and its a shame she could not help her self more but as a lad when i was 19 carrying my 20 year old best mate into his own funeral from a heroin OD its something that i understand to a degree.

I feel all these people that slate her for being a dirty smack head and all that sh1t saying she had choices etc etc have had lifes where they have not been subjected to drugs and life on the streets. Not saying this will make me or them a better person but you dont know how hard it is for people to get off the sh1t.

I personally didnt like her music and was not a fan. She lived fast and died young which was like alot of the legends of the 60's. She wasnt robbing old ladies and nicking bacon from the coop but she had her addiction.

I think what happened in norway and what is happening in ethiopia is tragic and one life does not compair to the hundreds that have been lost but its still a shame. Not saying i am going to moarn her or will not laugh and even take part in the hundreds of jokes that will come of this ( queue frankie boyle ) but it think for people to be so nasty as they dont understand the problem of heroin addiction is in a way quite nieve on there part

Theres a saying that goes *" before critacizing a man walk a mile in his shoes "*

Alot of the general public would think that any bodybuilder / weight lifter is a dirty roid head that is likly to loose his temper and beat people up and that there all stupid with small cocks !!!!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i`d take some of the posts made with a pinch of salt mate. half of them wouldnt say half the sh!t they do outside a forum with people around


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Forum confidence is what they got !!!!


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

im not too bothered, didnt really like her, but its such a sad waste of a life.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Is that pmt tw4t banned yet ?
> 
> Just looked and he tried to leave me a neg for saying its a shame a young lady died !!!!!


If I was a mod I'd be too scared to ban him after this post on another thread... "Ps:I am a PMC -private security contractor IRAQI Home on R&R"


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

its a shame shes dead,

too much crack on her cornflakes....


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> If I was a mod I'd be too scared to ban him after this post on another thread... "Ps:I am a PMC -private security contractor IRAQI Home on R&R"


We see


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> I sympathise to what happened to your friend mate but I still don't give a shut about Amy winehouse.
> 
> I have lived in a life with smackheads, the village I grew up in was full if them and these are people I gre up with and called mates, 2 lads I went to school died of an overdose, I got out of my village that I loved and joined the forces, they wernt so lucky.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Tonyrefail Try actually living here befor you comment **** hole full of smack heads jaking up


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

A private message received today from pmt...

hello

Come on if you think you're hard enough!" come to cardiff!

Sorry dude I'm too scared. Please don't message me any more I find it distressing and I don't like to cry infront of my kids


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> A private message received today from pmt...
> 
> hello
> 
> ...


I don't know who this guy is or what he is all about as I just recently started posting again and I usually like to give people the benefit of the doubt but if he is sending you PM with threats you should report it...I'm pretty sure thats a one way ticket to getting himself banned...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> A private message received today from pmt...
> 
> hello
> 
> ...


LMAO, i thought this pmt guy seemed mature before, thought he was in the army or summin. School tommorow son


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I foresee this thread being locked.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Just a small point I have to make.....

Everyone saying she never tried to get off it despite all her money etc. Check facts first.

She WAS off it. The reason she hadn't made another album or toured etc was that she went abroad to get clean. She used that money she's earned, and went off and stayed on some carribean island somewhere (or similar) with a couple of family members, where she had no chance of bumping into or being influenced by her usual crowd of friends. She put on weight and I remember seeing photos of her looking in better health etc and she was writing songs again etc apparently. She obviously realised that going to rehab and coming back out and straight into the same lifestyle wasn't working, and as I recall she was over there for quite some time. Months or a year or more possibly.

She was undertaking regular drug tests and was clean, and after a period of doing so after she had returned home, it was decided that she had been clean long enough so a small tour was arranged. She was APPARENTLY to keep having drug tests throughout this tour, however somehow, somewhere she obviously got drugs from somewhere as one month ago on the night of her first tour date she appeared on stage absolutely out of it, and in the 4 weeks since then has been seen under the influence on a number of occasions and is now dead.

Who knows - maybe nerves got the better of her on her first tour date? She was SUPPOSED to be getting protected from the people who would supply her while on tour but that obviously didn't happen. Maybe when she relapsed she thought she could still take the quantities she used to take before?

Am not sticking up for her, just think people need to get their facts right and not judge her on an uninformed opinion....


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> I don't know who this guy is or what he is all about as I just recently started posting again and I usually like to give people the benefit of the doubt but if he is sending you PM with threats you should report it...I'm pretty sure thats a one way ticket to getting himself banned...


He already threatened me earlier in this thread, it's quite funny tbh. To be fair I did call him a [email protected] but was just stating my opinion and it seems I wasn't the only one who had gotten the same impression


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Afghan said:


> LMAO, i thought this pmt guy seemed mature before, thought he was in the army or summin. School tommorow son


Hey mohammad...SAY HELLO TO ALLAH(the PIG) from me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Wow, seriously grow up.

Someone ban this pr*ck


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Afghan said:


> Wow, seriously grow up.
> 
> Someone ban this pr*ck


He seems pretty hard. If he gets banned there's a chance he will single handedly beat up the entire forum.

Best just to walk away


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm concerned that this thread will be closed due to the various insults being made which I think is a shame as the initial topic is quite an interesting one in my opnion.

Maybe report offensive posts and ignore them on the thread? People who try to antagonise only win if they get a reaction.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

He needs to be banned, how can he be allowed to carry on after his last post :S


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

pmt said:


> Hey mohammad...SAY HELLO TO ALLAH(the PIG) from me.


Complete and utter idiot


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

pmt said:


> can somebody close my account or ban me seriously


Yes.

Permanently.

L


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Afghan said:


> He needs to be banned, how can he be allowed to carry on after his last post :S


He will be. The post has been reported by at least one person for being extremely offensive ... me. 

So where were we anyway .....? :confused1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ip range ban or username ban?



Lorian said:


> Yes.
> 
> Permanently.
> 
> L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dazzza said:


> Ip range ban or username ban?


Username and associated UK-M account.

L


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Fair enough, wonder what his chances are on making a comeback tour that's all.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just a small point I have to make.....
> 
> Everyone saying she never tried to get off it despite all her money etc. *Check facts first*.
> 
> ...


The fact is, she wasn't off of it...If she was there would be no way she could have died because of it...right..? She made bad choices and paid the price for it...simple as...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Did a bit of reading and apparently she was, had regular drug tests and was kept an eye on, but four weeks ago was spotted being off her head.

So clearly one of her 'friends' got to her.

From what i can gather she wanted to lose her old group of friends, as they were part of the problem.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13631381


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I know the girl was talented etc etc and she was probably encouraged alot BUT she was a smash head before she was famous... she is no different to the other druggies around the world. She had LOADS of support thrown her way and SHE chose not to take it.. so its her own fault, simple as.

No sympathy for her sorry, If i started smoking loads of crack and died would anyone care? no.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Cellerat & MrMike...... you have heard of "relapse" right.....?

My mate has been clean 4 years but she's still an addict. She will be her whole life and she is aware of this. She relapsed several times in the past before doing full time rehab.

If Amy Winehouse was put back into the situation where people around her were taking these drugs and they were on offer to her it would have made it a lot harder to stay clean.

Theres no black and white with recovery, in fact, people who get clean are "in recovery" until the day they day, regardless of whether they never touch drugs ever again.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MrMike said:


> I know the girl was talented etc etc and she was probably encouraged alot BUT she was a smash head before she was famous... she is no different to the other druggies around the world. She had LOADS of support thrown her way and SHE chose not to take it.. so its her own fault, simple as.
> 
> No sympathy for her sorry,* If i started smoking loads of crack and died would anyone care?* no.


I daresay the people who know you would.

And people feel they "know" celebrities.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I read through this whole thread just now. The logic used in some of the arguments has been laughable. Fact is everyone's brain chemistry is different. Some people find breaking an addiction easy, for some people it's an impossible task. The fact that Amy Winehouse had everything to loose, suggests that her addiction was was very bad. My uncle was found in a toilet cubicle in paddington station with a needle is his arm. He wasn't a dirty crackhead. He just couldn't break his addiction, he had all the support of family and friends but for him it was just too hard. I work with a 48 year old man who was an addict for nearly 12 years, hes been clean the last 20. He and my uncle were in very similar positions. He found breaking the addiction easy, my uncle didnt. At the end of the day you'll pay the price for the choices you make. It's unfortunate that she had to pay her dues so young. But thats the chance you take. Her music was beautiful and it's a great shame that I won't hear anymore of it. But for me tomorrow will be the same as if she were alive, her death doesn't change anything for me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

My apologies to the forum - yesterday I infracted pmt but should have permanently banned him straight away... instead I gave him a chance to say sorry and to try to salvage his reputation.

I genuinely feel like an idiot logging on this morning and reading what the moron posted.

Now a warning - won't make that mistake again, and will employ a zero tolerance on anyone who looks like they are trolling.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> My apologies to the forum - yesterday I infracted pmt but should have permanently banned him straight away... instead I gave him a chance to say sorry and to try to salvage his reputation.
> 
> I genuinely feel like an idiot logging on this morning and reading what the moron posted.
> 
> Now a warning - won't make that mistake again, and will employ a zero tolerance on anyone who looks like they are trolling.


I actually thought you were doing the right thing giving him the chance to apologise. Everyone has their moments and sometimes need time to reflect on what was said. Obviously he has issues and carried on being an insulting little boy.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Apparently Gerorge Best is happy. There's a Winehouse in heaven now.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> My apologies to the forum - yesterday I infracted pmt but should have permanently banned him straight away... instead I gave him a chance to say sorry and to try to salvage his reputation.
> 
> I genuinely feel like an idiot logging on this morning and reading what the moron posted.
> 
> Now a warning - won't make that mistake again, and will employ a zero tolerance on anyone who looks like they are trolling.


I think it's fair enough you gave him a chance...He may well have realised his bad attitude and turned it around....He didn't, but at least he had the opportunity....

ps..I always think of Dave Lee Travis when I see your username....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

R.I.P Amy

Any Addiction is a Bastard!!

Sober 14 years past oct 9th and counting ..................but only a day at a time


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> My apologies to the forum - yesterday I infracted pmt but should have permanently banned him straight away... instead I gave him a chance to say sorry and to try to salvage his reputation.
> 
> I genuinely feel like an idiot logging on this morning and reading what the moron posted.
> 
> Now a warning - won't make that mistake again, and will employ a zero tolerance on anyone who looks like they are trolling.


Thats you negged :cursing: ......:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Beans said:


> I read through this whole thread just now. The logic used in some of the arguments has been laughable. Fact is everyone's brain chemistry is different. Some people find breaking an addiction easy, for some people it's an impossible task. The fact that Amy Winehouse had everything to loose, suggests that her addiction was was very bad. My uncle was found in a toilet cubicle in paddington station with a needle is his arm. He wasn't a dirty crackhead. He just couldn't break his addiction, he had all the support of family and friends but for him it was just too hard. I work with a 48 year old man who was an addict for nearly 12 years, hes been clean the last 20. He and my uncle were in very similar positions. He found breaking the addiction easy, my uncle didnt. At the end of the day you'll pay the price for the choices you make. It's unfortunate that she had to pay her dues so young. But thats the chance you take. Her music was beautiful and it's a great shame that I won't hear anymore of it. But for me tomorrow will be the same as if she were alive, her death doesn't change anything for me.


Nice post


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Another for the 27 club eh?

Hendrix, Cobain, Joplin, Morrison.... Winehouse?

No denying she had a bit of talent. But she will be now revered as so sort of tortured poet and a the genius of her generation, which she was not.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

How did she die anyway?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Dananaman said:


> How did she die anyway?


 No 1 knowa no post mortom util tomorow morning

Some say it was a dodgy E


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Bit like Steve Irwin. After all the dangerous mother fucckers he dealt with, a fish kills him.

Then an E kills Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

gutting if it was a dodgy E


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh tranquility at last....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cellerat & MrMike...... you have heard of "relapse" right.....?
> 
> My mate has been clean 4 years but she's still an addict. She will be her whole life and she is aware of this. She relapsed several times in the past before doing full time rehab.
> 
> ...


Hi Zara...Sorry it took me so long to respond but it's been a busy day and I thought your post deserved my undivided attention...If you take a minute to reread all of my earlier post you would see that I have delt with addiction to alcohol and drugs for over a decade and am to in recovery. I have been sober for 4 yrs and clean for just over a yr and have to deal with the temptations on a day to day basis also...In short, I have walked a mile in their shoes all be it without all the fortune and fame...Where there is a will, there is a way...I will point out as I stated earlier that I have also lost my father and brother to addiction and have never felt sorrow for them...They made their decision and now I have to live with it...I hope this makes clear on where I stand on this subject as I have no intentions of apologizing for how I feel. Furthermore I do not intend to reply to this thread any longer as I feel it has run its course and I have no more to add to it. How ever if someone feels the need to slag me off I will come out with both guns ablazing. We all have oppions and I respect yours, all I ask is that you respect mine having known where I come from...Thank You , Sincerely Nick.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Hi Zara...Sorry it took me so long to respond but it's been a busy day and I thought your post deserved my undivided attention...If you take a minute to reread all of my earlier post you would see that I have delt with addiction to alcohol and drugs for over a decade and am to in recovery. I have been sober for 4 yrs and clean for just over a yr and have to deal with the temptations on a day to day basis also...In short, I have walked a mile in their shoes all be it without all the fortune and fame...Where there is a will, there is a way...I will point out as I stated earlier that I have also lost my father and brother to addiction and have never felt sorrow for them...They made their decision and now I have to live with it...I hope this makes clear on where I stand on this subject as I have no intentions of apologizing for how I feel. Furthermore I do not intend to reply to this thread any longer as I feel it has run its course and I have no more to add to it. How ever if someone feels the need to slag me off I will come out with both guns ablazing. We all have oppions and I respect yours, all I ask is that you respect mine having known where I come from...Thank You , Sincerely Nick.


Mate... throughout this thread I've not commented on your posts for a reason.

That reason is that you are speaking from experience so that deserves some respect.

Over the years I've found you to be a balanced person so tbh you'd always get a bit more consideration from me anyway 

I get where you're coming from. My mums dying of an addiction. She has a few months left. I WILL feel sorrow for her. I've spent my life feeling resentment and anger towards her for how her addiction affected my life and upbringing - or probably lack of. I left home at 15, Christ only knows how I escaped being put into governmental care before then seriously.... I can say that in this day and age I WOULD have been put in care. I do not feel that way now though. I have been blessed. I have been given notice that she's going and I assure you I intend to make the most of every minute of it.

Maybe you and I are different, or maybe we are in different places. I've been on that road. I recognised it, knew what the consequences were from first hand experiences and took the decision to sort myself out. My mum recognised it too. She thought she did the same but it had already affected her health and now she has 2 kinds of cancer that they cant treat. They ARE directly as a result of her addictions and she knows that.

I resented her like hell for most of my life. Now I get it.

Lifes short mate. I'm sorry you feel that way about your dad and your brother. I hope you wont forever... xx


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I heard she slipped on a banana skin and hit her head. I phone Hacked the bananas phone and heard it was planning to trip her up. daaammm


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sad waste of an immense talent.

Also sad that some people have to use it as an opportunity to get on their high horse or have a dig. No need really.

RIP Amy.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

haha cant beleive I have just found this out on uk muscle lol


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Hamster said:


> Sob Fking Sob.
> 
> Love how people use the internet to air there washing, never heard of dignity?


You never heard of humility.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

At least she died doing what she loved......heroin


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Ash78 said:


> Sad waste of an immense talent.
> 
> Also sad that some people have to use it as an opportunity to get on their high horse or have a dig. No need really.
> 
> RIP Amy.


Talented- all i heard was an alley cat with a vibrator up his ar se screetching.... MEEEOOOZZZZZZZ MEEEOOOOWWWZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

laurie g said:


> Talented- all i heard was an alley cat with a vibrator up his ar se screetching.... MEEEOOOZZZZZZZ MEEEOOOOWWWZZZZZZZZZ


Very good. Do you feel better now?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I was gutted to pick up a newspaper today after being out of town, to see the news of Amy.....RIP

It was fcuking sickening however to see the story run on the first 8 pages while news of the terrible attacks in Norway were only on page 10.....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cant say I was surprised at seeing the news. feel sorry for the family


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

also amazed it took longer than it did for the "our soldiers" bollocks to get trotted out


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

very sad news. she was good.

weird tho that jimi hendrix, kurt coabain, brian jones, janis joplin and jim morrison were all 27 when they died aswell... seems a dangerous age for people with real talent


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Urgent news... Amy Winehouse is not dead!!!!

The forensic team drew a white line around her and she sniffed it all up!!!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Do we really need infantile humour?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

36million in the bank, leaving half to cat rescue?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> 36million in the bank, leaving half to cat rescue?


Fu*k off !!

Did she really have that much ???


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

See this thread n had to comment....

Dont know what all the hype is about her being dead. She was shockinly awful at singing, especially lately. It amazes me, 1 famous people who just "sings" gets front page news and RIP written all over facebook, twitter and other social networking sites and not forgetting the fact she was a smackhead. Yet, a soldier dies serving his country and no one gives a fack. Middle page of the papers and a few lines and thats all he/she gets. Had this exact convo about 4 times this week and it ****es me off poeple going RIP.. And another point, the smack she buys, the money from it 99% goes to Afghan which then goes to the Taliban which this is paid for ammo and explosives to kill our brave men and women on the frontline. So yh nice one AMY. I personally dont give a fack if shes dead, I just feel for her family.... I'll say that again coz people jump on the band wagon n go "think of the family blah blah bllaaahhhhhhh" I ONLY FEEL SORRY FOR THE FAMILY. Some of you are gonna dislike this post where some of you hopefully agree because its the truth... Yh she had an addiction but non famous people beat it and come out on top yet she had all the money and all the help in the world and choose not to. Self Inflicted Im affraid. Said my bit.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wings said:


> See this thread n had to comment....
> 
> Dont know what all the hype is about her being dead. She was shockinly awful at singing, especially lately. It amazes me, 1 famous people who just "sings" gets front page news and RIP written all over facebook, twitter and other social networking sites and not forgetting the fact she was a smackhead. Yet, a soldier dies serving his country and no one gives a fack. Middle page of the papers and a few lines and thats all he/she gets. Had this exact convo about 4 times this week and it ****es me off poeple going RIP.. And another point, the smack she buys, the money from it 99% goes to Afghan which then goes to the Taliban which this is paid for ammo and explosives to kill our brave men and women on the frontline. So yh nice one AMY. I personally dont give a fack if shes dead, I just feel for her family.... I'll say that again coz people jump on the band wagon n go "think of the family blah blah bllaaahhhhhhh" I ONLY FEEL SORRY FOR THE FAMILY. Some of you are gonna dislike this post where some of you hopefully agree because its the truth... Yh she had an addiction but non famous people beat it and come out on top yet she had all the money and all the help in the world and choose not to. Self Inflicted Im affraid. Said my bit.


shes a celebrity, its going to be big news.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Fu*k off !!
> 
> Did she really have that much ???


Allegedly ? Think it's more like 10mil...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wings said:


> See this thread n had to comment....
> 
> Dont know what all the hype is about her being dead. She was shockinly awful at singing, especially lately. It amazes me, 1 famous people who just "sings" gets front page news and RIP written all over facebook, twitter and other social networking sites and not forgetting the fact she was a smackhead. Yet, a soldier dies serving his country and no one gives a fack. Middle page of the papers and a few lines and thats all he/she gets. Had this exact convo about 4 times this week and it ****es me off poeple going RIP.. And another point, the smack she buys, the money from it 99% goes to Afghan which then goes to the Taliban which this is paid for ammo and explosives to kill our brave men and women on the frontline. So yh nice one AMY. I personally dont give a fack if shes dead, I just feel for her family.... I'll say that again coz people jump on the band wagon n go "think of the family blah blah bllaaahhhhhhh" I ONLY FEEL SORRY FOR THE FAMILY. Some of you are gonna dislike this post where some of you hopefully agree because its the truth... Yh she had an addiction but non famous people beat it and come out on top yet she had all the money and all the help in the world and choose not to. Self Inflicted Im affraid. Said my bit.


Please tell me where anyone here "Doesnt give a fack" about our soldiers dying?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wings said:


> See this thread n had to comment....
> 
> Dont know what all the hype is about her being dead. She was shockinly awful at singing, especially lately. It amazes me, 1 famous people who just "sings" gets front page news and RIP written all over facebook, twitter and other social networking sites and not forgetting the fact she was a smackhead. Yet, a soldier dies serving his country and no one gives a fack. Middle page of the papers and a few lines and thats all he/she gets. Had this exact convo about 4 times this week and it ****es me off poeple going RIP.. And another point, the smack she buys, the money from it 99% goes to Afghan which then goes to the Taliban which this is paid for ammo and explosives to kill our brave men and women on the frontline. So yh nice one AMY. I personally dont give a fack if shes dead, I just feel for her family.... I'll say that again coz people jump on the band wagon n go "think of the family blah blah bllaaahhhhhhh" I ONLY FEEL SORRY FOR THE FAMILY. Some of you are gonna dislike this post where some of you hopefully agree because its the truth... Yh she had an addiction but non famous people beat it and come out on top yet she had all the money and all the help in the world and choose not to. Self Inflicted Im affraid. Said my bit.


Your about 23 pages to late...Read the thread and you will know who cares and who doesn't...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wings said:


> See this thread n had to comment....
> 
> Dont know what all the hype is about her being dead. She was shockinly awful at singing, especially lately. It amazes me, 1 famous people who just "sings" gets front page news and RIP written all over facebook, twitter and other social networking sites and not forgetting the fact she was a smackhead. Yet, a soldier dies serving his country and no one gives a fack. Middle page of the papers and a few lines and thats all he/she gets. Had this exact convo about 4 times this week and it ****es me off poeple going RIP.. And another point, the smack she buys, the money from it 99% goes to Afghan which then goes to the Taliban which this is paid for ammo and explosives to kill our brave men and women on the frontline. So yh nice one AMY. I personally dont give a fack if shes dead, I just feel for her family.... I'll say that again coz people jump on the band wagon n go "think of the family blah blah bllaaahhhhhhh" I ONLY FEEL SORRY FOR THE FAMILY. Some of you are gonna dislike this post where some of you hopefully agree because its the truth... Yh she had an addiction but non famous people beat it and come out on top yet she had all the money and all the help in the world and choose not to. Self Inflicted Im affraid. Said my bit.


How do u go from amy winehouse to the armed forces? Not synomonous.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Please tell me where anyone here "Doesnt give a fack" about our soldiers dying?


Dont see people on here mate posting RIP Corporal smith. BUT this wasnt aimed at people on here, Im just on about people in general

cellaratt - I know but couldnt be ****d to read the whole thread, just wanted to have my say


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wings said:


> See this thread n had to comment....
> 
> Dont know what all the hype is about her being dead. She was shockinly awful at singing, especially lately. It amazes me, 1 famous people who just "sings" gets front page news and RIP written all over facebook, twitter and other social networking sites and not forgetting the fact she was a smackhead. Yet, a soldier dies serving his country and no one gives a fack. Middle page of the papers and a few lines and thats all he/she gets. Had this exact convo about 4 times this week and it ****es me off poeple going RIP.. And another point, the smack she buys, the money from it 99% goes to Afghan which then goes to the Taliban which this is paid for ammo and explosives to kill our brave men and women on the frontline. So yh nice one AMY. I personally dont give a fack if shes dead, I just feel for her family.... I'll say that again coz people jump on the band wagon n go "think of the family blah blah bllaaahhhhhhh" I ONLY FEEL SORRY FOR THE FAMILY. Some of you are gonna dislike this post where some of you hopefully agree because its the truth... Yh she had an addiction but non famous people beat it and come out on top yet she had all the money and all the help in the world and choose not to. Self Inflicted Im affraid. Said my bit.


and no offense because you obviously put time into your post but I think you might get further by taking your complaints to the media rather then a BB forum...just say'in...


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> How do u go from amy winehouse to the armed forces? Not synomonous.


Read my post again, u Might understand bit better. I was comparing the 2. I'll break it down

Amy, drug addict, only famous for signing, earning millions, dies = big news etc

Soldiers, serving us, not even famous, earning 18k a year, dies = no one cares


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> and no offense because you obviously put time into your post but I think you might get further by taking your complaints to the media rather then a BB forum...just say'in...


If they listened mate believe me I would, Im a former soldier and its disqusting she gets all this sympathy.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wings said:


> Read my post again, u Might understand bit better. I was comparing the 2. I'll break it down
> 
> Amy, drug addict, only famous for signing, earning millions, dies = big news etc
> 
> Soldiers, serving us, not even famous, earning 18k a year, dies = no one cares


It is a sad state of affairs but you do realize why this is right..?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wings said:


> If they listened mate believe me I would, Im a former soldier and its disqusting she gets all this sympathy.


Have you tried..?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wings said:


> If they listened mate believe me I would, Im a former soldier and its disqusting she gets all this sympathy.


Do yourself a favor and read the thread...Not everybody feels sympathy for her...


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

cellaratt - I know not all do, I never said that no one on here doesnt. I just wanted to have a lil rant about her. And no not tried getting hold of the media. Thier only interested where theres money involved a


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wings said:


> Read my post again, u Might understand bit better. I was comparing the 2. I'll break it down
> 
> Amy, drug addict, only famous for signing, earning millions, dies = big news etc
> 
> Soldiers, serving us, not even famous, earning 18k a year, dies = no one cares


I'll try and break it down for you too:

1. Amy: drug addict, famous, celebrity, in the public eye - dies, sells papers, generates interest/gossip, people love celebrity (sad as it is)

2. Soldier: paid to serve in a job where believe it or not, they might die - doesnt sell papers

Whether you like it or not thats how it is.

Its of no interest to me particularly that either died, I knew neither of them. I feel sorry for their families because im human and not some monster but does it impact my life? no.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wings said:


> cellaratt - I know not all do, I never said that no one on here doesnt. I just wanted to have a lil rant about her. And no not tried getting hold of the media. *Thier only interested where theres money involved a*


 Bingo...


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'll try and break it down for you too:
> 
> 1. Amy: drug addict, famous, celebrity, in the public eye - dies, sells papers, generates interest/gossip, people love celebrity (sad as it is)
> 
> ...


Exactly right mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i havent read this thread .

i think its a big shame a dead junkie gets several front page articles and tributes when our boy has just won the tour de france wtf has happend ?

we celebrate the life of a person that is a dubious role model while our real hero's get fuk all .


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

So ****?

People die, that's the only thing we're guaranteed in this life.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> So ****?
> 
> People die, that's the only thing we're guaranteed in this life.


But the wrong people the attention for it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IrishRaver said:


> So ****?
> 
> People die, that's the only thing we're guaranteed in this life.


death and tax the only thing you can rely on ....


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Your Making me quite Angry Wings.I do feel for the late Amy Winehouse.She was a young girl, with an enormous talent who couldnt deal with her life.I also feel for her parents even more so.I didnt shed any tears.I have however shed tears many times, as Ive sat here watching another soldier coming home in a box.No one I knew, But they were someones son/daughter, Just as Amy Winehouse was.Now I could say to you.Well, no one forced those soldiers to join up it was their choice.In the same way, that no-one forced Amy to use heroin.However, I wont, as im better than that.Your obviously a passionate man, but your mistaken in your beliefs.People live their lives through music.People relate to the music, that is why its big news.Not saying its right or wrong, its just the way it is.Next time you decide to make a sweeping statement, that will likely inflame many here,think about losing your daughter to drugs.It wont feel any different to losing her on a battlefield.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Who's the dude saying soldiers dying in combat are 'heroes' - tbh that's borderline joke to me.

The common man is a fool.

Putting your neck on the battlefield is not heroic in the slightest, it's the actions carried out during it that count.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wings said:


> But the wrong people the attention for it


nobody and l mean NOBODY would disagree with you mate but this thread was called "Amy Winehouse dead"...

AND TBH l am more sympathetic to the poor innicent fu**ers in Norway than the troops who know the dangers so for my two penneth THAT should get more press than ANYTHING at the moment...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IrishRaver said:


> Who's the dude saying soldiers dying in combat are 'heroes' - tbh that's borderline joke to me.
> 
> The common man is a fool.
> 
> Putting your neck on the battlefield is not heroic in the slightest, it's the actions carried out during it that count.


exactly m8 its a risk of the job that a person signs up for it dont make a person a hero , now a fire fighter paramedic ........


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I see.. it's a discussion on which topic should get more attention

Rename the thread 'hot topic'

lmao


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

uhan said:


> exactly m8 its a risk of the job that a person signs up for it dont make a person a hero , now a fire fighter paramedic ........


What? So by that logic Uhan, if a soldier dies, its an occupational hazard.However, if a firefighter dies hes a hero.Yet they BOTH enter professions and accept the risks?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

essexboy said:


> What? So by that logic Uhan, if a soldier dies, its an occupational hazard.However, if a firefighter dies hes a hero.Yet they BOTH enter professions and accept the risks?


You are blinded by something in this topic.

When a firefighter dies carrying out his duties (TRYING TO SAVE PEOPLE) - it's considered heroic.

When a soldier dies carrying out his duties (THE OPOSITE DERRRRP) - it's not considered heroic.

A little better?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

essexboy said:


> What? So by that logic Uhan, if a soldier dies, its an occupational hazard.However, if a firefighter dies hes a hero.Yet they BOTH enter professions and accept the risks?


NO

a firefighter that dies in the line of duty is usually saving an innocent life making him or her a hero ....


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Your Making me quite Angry Wings.I do feel for the late Amy Winehouse.She was a young girl, with an enormous talent who couldnt deal with her life.I also feel for her parents even more so.I didnt shed any tears.I have however shed tears many times, as Ive sat here watching another soldier coming home in a box.No one I knew, But they were someones son/daughter, Just as Amy Winehouse was.Now I could say to you.Well, no one forced those soldiers to join up it was their choice.In the same way, that no-one forced Amy to use heroin.However, I wont, as im better than that.Your obviously a passionate man, but your mistaken in your beliefs.People live their lives through music.People relate to the music, that is why its big news.Not saying its right or wrong, its just the way it is.Next time you decide to make a sweeping statement, that will likely inflame many here,think about losing your daughter to drugs.It wont feel any different to losing her on a battlefield.


Angry, wtf. Read what I put. I clearly said TWICE I feel for her family. Couldnt of made it any cleary tbh mate


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

uhan said:


> exactly m8 its a risk of the job that a person signs up for it dont make a person a hero , now a fire fighter paramedic ........


Was agreeing with pretty much all of what u was saying up until this point.... ARE YOU FOR REAL?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> Who's the dude saying soldiers dying in combat are 'heroes' - tbh that's borderline joke to me.
> 
> The common man is a fool.
> 
> Putting your neck on the battlefield is not heroic in the slightest, it's the actions carried out during it that count.


What a joke of a comment, cant believe u said that tbh. Completly wrong


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Wings said:


> What a joke of a comment, cant believe u said that tbh. Completly wrong


When I know I'm right I don't argue. This is one of those times


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IrishRaver said:


> You are blinded by something in this topic.
> 
> When a firefighter dies carrying out his duties (TRYING TO SAVE PEOPLE) - it's considered heroic.
> 
> ...


Actually no.If you read the implication of the post.It states, i quote" its a risk of the job that a person signs up for it dont make a person a hero" Then insinuates that a firefighter or a paramedic IS a hero.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wings said:


> Was agreeing with pretty much all of what u was saying up until this point.... ARE YOU FOR REAL?


are you seriously suggesting a person in the armed forces is a hero just for signing up ??

people that join the army know that when a war is on the chance of being called up is 90% therefor dying on the job is higher but that dont make a man a hero .

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hero


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wings said:


> Read my post again, u Might understand bit better. I was comparing the 2. I'll break it down
> 
> Amy, drug addict, only famous for signing, earning millions, dies = big news etc
> 
> Soldiers, serving us, not even famous, earning 18k a year, dies = no one cares


Wrong ofcourse people care... But .. We all make choices in life ... What we do, who we are, what defines us...but I for one can see the difference betweein a singer and a soldier


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wings said:


> Angry, wtf. Read what I put. I clearly said TWICE I feel for her family. Couldnt of made it any cleary tbh mate


I have read what youve posted.Thats why im angry.Your views on Amy Winehouse, are of no importance to me.Its your opnion, to which your entitled.Its your assumption that "no one cares" when soldiers die that angered me.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I can tell this is about pro/anti war already through the oposing clouded judgement.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

uhan said:


> are you seriously suggesting a person in the armed forces is a hero just for signing up ??
> 
> people that join the army know that when a war is on the chance of being called up is 90% therefor dying on the job is higher but that dont make a man a hero .
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hero


No just a hero for signing up. I believe all soilders who have saved other soldiers lifes and done the tour of duty are hereos. Firefighters etc are heroes to and derserve so much credit. I dont think signing on the dotted line makes u a hero. Yh I knew what I was signing up, wasnt to be a hero but soldiers are hereos in my eyes and always will be


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

uhan said:


> NO
> 
> a firefighter that dies in the line of duty is usually saving an innocent life making him or her a hero ....


So you dont believe that fighting for a cause, that may save millions is not heroic?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

essexboy said:


> I have read what youve posted.Thats why im angry.Your views on Amy Winehouse, are of no importance to me.Its your opnion, to which your entitled.Its your assumption that "no one cares" when soldiers die that angered me.


Let it anger u then like it angers me. I never said "YOU lot dont care if they die" was talking about media, people on my facebook etc etc. Fair enough if I targeted YOU but I didnt so dont see what ur issue is tbh because none was aimed at you or the other 99% on here


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Im out.

See hacks' sig for a reason why


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

essexboy said:


> So you dont believe that fighting for a cause, that may save millions is not heroic?


I believe it is heroic


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

essexboy said:


> So you dont believe that fighting for a cause, that may save millions is not heroic?


no its noble .

heroics are defined by actions above and beyond courage .

but then it would of course depend on the cause would it not ? .


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wings said:


> Let it anger u then like it angers me. I never said "YOU lot dont care if they die" was talking about media, people on my facebook etc etc. Fair enough if I targeted YOU but I didnt so dont see what ur issue is tbh because none was aimed at you or the other 99% on here


Wings im on your side.Your post was slightly ambiguous,thats all.Lets call it quits.x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wings said:


> No just a hero for signing up. I believe all soilders who have saved other soldiers lifes and done the tour of duty are hereos. Firefighters etc are heroes to and derserve so much credit. I dont think signing on the dotted line makes u a hero. Yh I knew what I was signing up, wasnt to be a hero but soldiers are hereos in my eyes and always will be


nice post and in your eyes they may well be but not by true definition .


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Wings im on your side.Your post was slightly ambiguous,thats all.Lets call it quits.x


Love you  x


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Any way, Im not falling out with you guys coz of Amy F'n Winehouse lol. Group hug hahaha


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> You are blinded by something in this topic.
> 
> When a firefighter dies carrying out his duties (TRYING TO SAVE PEOPLE) - it's considered heroic.
> 
> ...


This argument could go on forever. I could argue that a soldier dying in battle did die saving someone, because soldiers fighting are fighting for the man by their side. I'm not saying either or is right. It's just people's opinions. Personally I have been called a hero at certain events and I find it extremely embarrassing because like some have said it is a profession I chose. I do get annoyed when the death of another servicemen gets fvck all airtime, because I personally believe that people forget what it is that our Military provide us with. But without sounding too corny (and this is aimed at wings as well), such is the life we choose!!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

uhan said:


> no its noble .
> 
> heroics are defined by actions above and beyond courage .
> 
> but then it would of course depend on the cause would it not ? .


If you want to discuss literal interpretations of "heroic" we are gonna be here all night.Suffice to say, a great many of the population of this land believe soldiers to be heroic, and im not going to disagree.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

she had a good voice but was the worst role model society could have and that ex of hers that wore her skinny jeans make up and hair spray wtf is wrong with these people .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

uhan said:


> she had a good voice but was the worst role model society could have and that ex of hers that wore her skinny jeans make up and hair spray wtf is wrong with these people .


Sid and Nancy ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Sid and Nancy ?


lol yes more fuk wits


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> This argument could go on forever. I could argue that a soldier dying in battle did die saving someone, because soldiers fighting are fighting for the man by their side. I'm not saying either or is right. It's just people's opinions. Personally I have been called a hero at certain events and I find it extremely embarrassing because like some have said it is a profession I chose. I do get annoyed when the death of another servicemen gets fvck all airtime, because I personally believe that people forget what it is that our Military provide us with. But without sounding too corny (and this is aimed at wings as well), such is the life we choose!!!


Yh is the life you choose n it was the life I choose to. And if some one called me a hero for my actions I certainly wouldnt feel embrassed, thats mental, u should of felt proud of ur actions. I knew what I was getting my self in for as do you, Purely saying people aren't getting the credit they derserve..

Any way Im off to get my 8hrs rest. hope I aint offended people becasue I had no intention, was just putting out there my views. Night


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> This argument could go on forever. I could argue that a soldier dying in battle did die saving someone, because soldiers fighting are fighting for the man by their side. I'm not saying either or is right. It's just people's opinions. Personally I have been called a hero at certain events and I find it extremely embarrassing because like some have said it is a profession I chose. I do get annoyed when the death of another servicemen gets fvck all airtime, because I personally believe that people forget what it is that our Military provide us with. But without sounding too corny (and this is aimed at wings as well), such is the life we choose!!!


I could say a lot but I won't, if you look above I stated that I can tell this will boil down to pro/anti war.

Pointless discussion IMO - I'm not going to gain any knowledge from it, and it's difficult to shed a bit of light on the subject as both sides can be very bias, so there is little chance of me being able to convince someone to change their views knowing i'm right.

PM me if you give a **** mate :thumbup1:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wings said:


> Yh is the life you choose n it was the life I choose to. And if some one called me a hero for my actions I certainly wouldnt feel embrassed, thats mental, u should of felt proud of ur actions. I knew what I was getting my self in for as do you, Purely saying people are getting the credit they derserve..
> 
> Any way Im off to get my 8hrs rest. hope I aint offended people becasue I had no intention, was just putting out there my views. Night


Don't get me wrong. I am extremely proud of the things I have done, but I don't need to be told it, was my point. And having someone tell it to me makes me cringe! Enjoy your nut down!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> I could say a lot but I won't, if you look above I stated that I can tell this will boil down to pro/anti war.
> 
> *Pointless discussion IMO* - I'm not going to gain any knowledge from it, and it's difficult to shed a bit of light on the subject as both sides can be very bias, so there is little chance of me being able to convince someone to change their views knowing i'm right.
> 
> PM me if you give a **** mate :thumbup1:


That is what I what I was getting at. It is an endless argument.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

essexboy said:


> If you want to discuss literal interpretations of "heroic" we are gonna be here all night.Suffice to say, a great many of the population of this land believe soldiers to be heroic, and im not going to disagree.


i think literal interpretations of definitions is something that is massively overlooked .

the problem is society see`s over paid singers over paid footballers and any other ass hole that drains society and teach`s our young that drugs alcohol and a life of excess is acceptable as a good thing , my first post here stated a real achievement by a man that has trained his whole life up to this point to be a success yet he gets no real recognition .

society is fubar .


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> That is what I what I was getting at. It is an endless argument.


Endless and pointless are two different things brother.

Endless because of stubbornness + bias views. I'm never bias and always open to being proved wrong - that's how I learn, therefore rarely stubborn(sober).

*Pointless* as stated above


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sh1t...I just remembered I wasn't going to post in this thread anymore...


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

That's how boring some of my drug free nights get.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

In all reality it's probably time the thread got closed because all it's going to acheive now is to pit people against each other...If you haven't voiced your oppion by now your probably not going to our your scared...JMO...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> In all reality it's probably time the thread got closed because all it's going to acheive now is to pit people against each other...If you haven't voiced your oppion by now your probably not going to our your scared...JMO...





chilisi said:


> I have no pity for her. We all have choices and she chose Highly addictive drugs. It is a shame, but so is what happened to all the innocent people in Norway.


Thanks Man...Now my post is completely unwarranted  ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Sob Fking Sob.
> 
> Love how people use the internet to air there washing, never heard of dignity?


Something upset you Cath? 

Just as well you're a natty, nasty moods you're suffering there  :whistling:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah I've heard of dignity Cath, I've also heard of winstrol. Your supplier says its your favourite
> 
> So how are things going with the BNBF anyway.....? :whistling:
> 
> Terribly sorry if me mentioning my life offends you, feel free to **** off and not read it :thumbup1:


Zara...Sorry to hear about your mother...I appreiciate you explaining to ME where your POV was coming from...Thanks...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Now can we talk about butterfly's...I like butterfly's...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Zara...Sorry to hear about your mother...I appreiciate you explaining to ME where your POV was coming from...Thanks...


Cheers buddy. Can't imagine why some people get so upset over my existence. Suppose its a compliment eh? That they're so bothered and all....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got a new puppy a couple of weeks ago...Siberian Husky...I named her Liberty...We will be getting another one before too long and I am going to name him Justice...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

My mother told me that my Grandmothers dog actually taught me how to walk...I miss that dog...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

This is starting to sound like a broken record...playing the same song over and over again...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Feck me I posted in here again...I have to take this off of my subscribed threads list...


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> I just got a new puppy a couple of weeks ago...Siberian Husky...I named her Liberty...We will be getting another one before too long and I am going to name him Justice...


Pics required mate please.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

husky said:


> Pics required mate please.


Not sure why I would be required to show you a picture of my dogs but just to flatter you I will...The old English Sheep dogs name is Bailey and the Siberian is Liberty...


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Read the first four pages of this thread and already heard enough. Way too many people chatting Fcking Bolloks tbh. I actually grew up and lived my first 13 years on the next road in NW1 Camden Square, and even when i moved from the area continued to stay close to many friends from the area until now, and would take recreational drugs in the square most days, yeah? I'd like to let let some of u complete muppets know that where she lived was Camden Town..... Not Fcking hertfordshire or chesire or any other little weak assss pusZy little town that u come from, u get my drift? Camden Town is a 1 minute walk down the road and drugs are there at the drop of a hat, not like where u r from, trust me i know ... remember i lived there. Now u might say so what we have drugs where we live, its not the same.. ok! The Camden lifestyle and people who visit are all after the same thing.. too have fun, which usually involves getting high. Its not peer pressure its cos everyone is doing it so u delude yourself that it is the right thing to do.

This is London... Not fcking epping forrest, hope u understand my rant


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> Read the first four pages of this thread and already heard enough. Way too many people chatting Fcking Bolloks tbh. I actually grew up and lived my first 13 years on the next road in NW1 Camden Square, and even when i moved from the area continued to stay close to many friends from the area until now, and would take recreational drugs in the square most days, yeah? I'd like to let let some of u complete muppets know that where she lived was Camden Town..... Not Fcking hertfordshire or chesire or any other little weak assss pusZy little town that u come from, u get my drift? Camden Town is a 1 minute walk down the road and drugs are there at the drop of a hat, not like where u r from, trust me i know ... remember i lived there. Now u might say so what we have drugs where we live, its not the same.. ok! The Camden lifestyle and people who visit are all after the same thing.. too have fun, which usually involves getting high. Its not peer pressure its cos everyone is doing it so u delude yourself that it is the right thing to do.
> 
> This is London... Not fcking epping forrest, hope u understand my rant


actually embarrassed for you mate. christ


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

heavyweight said:


> Read the first four pages of this thread and already heard enough. Way too many people chatting Fcking Bolloks tbh. I actually grew up and lived my first 13 years on the next road in NW1 Camden Square, and even when i moved from the area continued to stay close to many friends from the area until now, and would take recreational drugs in the square most days, yeah? I'd like to let let some of u complete muppets know that where she lived was Camden Town..... Not Fcking hertfordshire or chesire or any other little weak assss pusZy little town that u come from, u get my drift? Camden Town is a 1 minute walk down the road and drugs are there at the drop of a hat, not like where u r from, trust me i know ... remember i lived there. Now u might say so what we have drugs where we live, its not the same.. ok! The Camden lifestyle and people who visit are all after the same thing.. too have fun, which usually involves getting high. Its not peer pressure its cos everyone is doing it so u delude yourself that it is the right thing to do.
> 
> This is London... Not fcking epping forrest, hope u understand my rant


Not at all tbh. Theres also people who sell weapons in London like hand guns and Cosh's n **** but does mean little Jimmy 3 doors down HAS GOT to buy them.

Any way, cant believe this thread is still going


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> actually embarrassed for you mate. christ


Well i cant understand why really, looking at it again i havent worded it as i wanted, it has come across as if i am a bit stupid, i just havent been on the keyboard for a while! Dont bring Christ into it tho, u muppet

In reply to Wings.. yes it means exactly that. If u have something that is appealing to you with as easy access to it then yes it means Jimmy would buy the tool, u tool

One more thing, do they sell magic mushrooms in shops where your from? If its there the temptation is too strong to resist, talking from past experience, u cant argue with someone who is not arguing


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

dont really care tbh, just some stupid comments that got me going, it seems if u post a sensible reply u get flamed


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

haha ill bloody well bring christ into it if I want to, if he exists hes probably chalking up fat lines for good old Amy right now


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

your a fool


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

i wasnt sticking up for her just telling how it is where she lived and the kind of people and friends she assoiciated with


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> your a fool


guess im not street enough. think you need to get a sense of humour love, all that cool as **** camden town mayhem must have fried your brain. do you dress like the bloke out of the mighty boosh?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

heavyweight said:


> your a fool


i loved you in the A-Team


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

For anyone who liked her music, here is my fave live performance of hers:


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> For anyone who liked her music, here is my fave live performance of hers:


Damn...nice peach


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> Damn...nice peach


Its a shame that in most of her performances she was off her face and sh!t


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I actually saw some pictures of her when she first got signed and she was a nice looking girl in my opinion.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Its a shame that in most of her performances she was off her face and sh!t


Who is she?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

IrishRaver said:


> Who is she?


Lolll love it... Best post of the thread !


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Lolll love it... Best post of the thread !


I think he's asking who the girl with the nice peach (a5s) is in Raptor's picture.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> Who is she?


Oh the av, some girl called Holly and those knickers are from primark lol


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Oh the av, some girl called Holly and those knickers are from primark lol


Yeah, nice

Think someone thought I meant amy winehouse lol


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> guess im not street enough. think you need to get a sense of humour love, all that cool as **** camden town mayhem must have fried your brain. do you dress like the bloke out of the mighty boosh?


No Your not! No i have one.. just don't laugh when people... die??! I guarantee Camden is more cool than where u r from! Who the hell is Mighty boosh??!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i loved you in the A-Team


Doesnt he say ' I pity the fool' ... not 'Yout a fool' pmsl hahahaha


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> I actually saw some pictures of her when she first got signed and she was a nice looking girl in my opinion.


Before she got with that Blake she was stunning really was, she was the perfect weight, then got really skinny and cracked out 

There was an hour program on channel 4 last night dedicated to her, but didnt give enough info about what happened behind the scenes


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

heavyweight said:


> Doesnt he say ' I pity the fool' ... not *'Yout a fool' *pmsl hahahaha


only if Mr T was from Devon...and she wasn't 'stunning' before the drugs, she was alright at best but wouldn't have stopped me


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

> Read the first four pages of this thread and already heard enough. Way too many people chatting Fcking Bolloks tbh. I actually grew up and lived my first 13 years on the next road in NW1 Camden Square, and even when i moved from the area continued to stay close to many friends from the area until now, and would take recreational drugs in the square most days, yeah? I'd like to let let some of u complete muppets know that where she lived was Camden Town..... Not Fcking hertfordshire or chesire or any other little weak assss pusZy little town that u come from, u get my drift? Camden Town is a 1 minute walk down the road and drugs are there at the drop of a hat, not like where u r from, trust me i know ... remember i lived there. Now u might say so what we have drugs where we live, its not the same.. ok! The Camden lifestyle and people who visit are all after the same thing.. too have fun, which usually involves getting high. Its not peer pressure its cos everyone is doing it so u delude yourself that it is the right thing to do.
> 
> This is London... Not fcking epping forrest, hope u understand my rant


This is the most hillarious post I have read in a long time.....she wasn't even from Camden she was from Southgate? I dont get this post at all? Are you saying that everyone from Camden is a skag head?! I lived and went to school in Camden and I'm not an addict? Weak ass pussy town?! Are you for real? Most people that grow up in central london that I know, like me, move to Herts or Essex to get away from London as its a better standard of living.....doesn't make them weak, makes them want to have better for there kids etc....its called growing up.

I visit camden to see friends, hang out in some nice pubs, go to the market, listen to a band....there is more to life than drugs.

Amy was a product of her own success, like Kurt cobain when he had his addictions, they are so caught up in the circle they are in they cant see a way out, I dont think it makes a blind bit of difference where you are from, drugs are easy to get if you want them.

I just hope others look at her life that are in the same circle and see, that life is a gift and you need to make the most of it.

Just to add, I have been around adicts to, friends and family, I'm not slating them as people, just the choices they make. Its just a shame that they cant always see a way out even when shown the way - but when they do, its shows so much guts and soul to do it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> No Your not! No i have one.. just don't laugh when people... die??! I guarantee Camden is more cool than where u r from! Who the hell is Mighty boosh??!


Sorry, I cant take you seriously. You clearly are a bit of a bellend.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Where I come from is cool and hard...The cows out number the people...You ever try and fistfight a cow..? Can I have my lollipop now mommy..? WTF...Close this thread it's getting more than stupid...it's down right embarrassing...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Where I come from is cool and hard...The cows out number the people...You ever try and *fist a cow*..? Can I have my lollipop now mommy..? WTF...Close this thread it's getting more than stupid...it's down right embarrassing...


yep - its very messy


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

heavyweight said:


> No Your not! No i have one.. just don't laugh when people... die??! *I guarantee Camden is more cool than where u r from!* Who the hell is Mighty boosh??!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I Actually laughed out loud at that comment.

I can't take any of your posts seriously after that. The comment before was borderline, but that tipped it over the edge!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

sick of hearing about her...another crack head bites the dust so waht...sure i feel sorry for the parents....But there are loads of drug addicts who are seriously in a mess and have no chance of scarping their way out if they die they dont even get mentioned no one gives a crap. people neeed to get their priorites straight bloody amy whinehouse.... she had bags of cash could of done anything she wanted... does anyone give a crap about the 90+ norwegians who died including innocent children??? Or about the latest british solider no of course they don't get a grip...a talented crack addict so what...she has just joined the 27 club who cares i saw it coming..( i didnt even like her music) couldn't name one song!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

offo said:


> sick of hearing about her...another crack head bites the dust so waht...sure i feel sorry for the parents....But there are loads of drug addicts who are seriously in a mess and have no chance of scarping their way out if they die they dont even get mentioned no one gives a crap. people neeed to get their priorites straight bloody amy whinehouse.... she had bags of cash could of done anything she wanted... does anyone give a crap about the 90+ norwegians who died including innocent children??? Or about the latest british solider no of course they don't get a grip...a talented crack addict so what...she has just joined the 27 club who cares i saw it coming..( i didnt even like her music) couldn't name one song!!


Is there and echoe in here...just play'in...you know I love ya bro...I'm guessing you didn't read any of the thread did you..?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> i wasnt sticking up for her just telling how it is where she lived and the kind of people and friends she assoiciated with


I shall tell you about camden town.

This is camden town.

Camden town used to be a rough area. The reason it has made it's name today and part of the way it is today, very simmilar to brixton has become as well. Allow me to explain.

Back in late 70's and 80's you had a big club called camden palace. (Now called koko's). You had scorpion security (yep lenny mclean etc) running the venue (as well as hipodrome at lec square)...these were pretty much the big clubs in london and needed v good security.

So naturally, with v good oldschool security in these areas, combined with camden being the **** hole of the criminal underworld back in those days, bit of a ghetto. It had a very nasty reputation.

Now... fast forward 30 years. You have amy winehouse found dead in her expensive appartment in camden town.

Camden town is mainly occupied by:

1. Students. Students from wealthy families who go to UCL, kings college, Imperial college and queen mary's. Tens of thousands of students living in camden town, lots of student nightlife, lots of pete docherty/russel brand lookalikes, skinny jeans and roll up ciggerettes. All living in the expensive town houses of camden that is being paid for by mummy and daddy's money.

(Amy winehouse made her own money and bought her townhouse with her own money...but was part of this crowd)... the 'Let's pretend we are struggling 'artistes' of hoxton square, shoreditch, camden blah blah' crowd.

2. Council residents, some of which are now elderly, lots of muslim inhabitants who are new to camden and given the council flats/houses and also a few scum bags as well.

Meanwhile on the streets you have all the cheap sh*tty (kind of like east london) looking clubs and pubs etc filled with the wannabe 'artistes' who are just students living on mummy and daddy's money. Combined with a few professional people that think of camden as this 'oldschool meets hardcore, meets modern' style of living so want to live there and pay expensive prices for rent and mortgage because it's considered 'cool'.

But really, camden is a little sh1t hole part of north london that is very simmilar to shoreditch in east london, filthy sh1t streets, some fuking dirty smack heads and aggressive tramps wondering along. Fat hideous looking vermin drunks aggressivley begging for money and starting fights. Basically a dump.

Nothing 'cool' about camden, it's a dump.

Cool = driving your bugatti veyron to the 7 bedroom mansion in hampstead or kensington and chilling out in your giant jacuzzi with some hotties who are caressing your 21 inch guns as you sip your protein drink... that is cool 

Camden is a dirty little sh1t hole part of north london that is 'supposedly' one of the 'trendy' places to go (like shoreditch, brixton blah blah). Just a little dump.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

cellaratt said:


> Is there and echoe in here...just play'in...you know I love ya bro...I'm guessing you didn't read any of the thread did you..?


couldn't be ****d cellarat


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Wow this thread is still going...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> Where I come from is cool and hard...The cows out number the people...You ever try and fistfight a cow..? Can I have my lollipop now mommy..? WTF...Close this thread it's getting more than stupid...it's down right embarrassing...


Yes it was udder torture


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Yes it was udder torture


Why oh why?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Agree with BritBB on most of his post, bar the sh1t hole bit about shoreditch and Brixton - I've lived in both those places too LMAO


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Britbb said:


> I shall tell you about camden town.
> 
> This is camden town.
> 
> ...


That doesnt sound cool at all? I've struggled sleeping since he said it was cooler than where I came from. People can be downright cruel


----------

